# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  عاشوراء  } ثورة  المظلوم على الظالم

## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
السلام أيها الموالون أينما كنتم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعظم الله لكم الأجر في هذه الفاجعة العظمى والمصيبة الكبرى  
(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون )
*سورة آل عمران - سورة 3 - آية 169
عظم الله اجر نبينا محمد صلى الله علية واله وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء 
والحسن الزكي والائمة الائمة من نسل الحسين 
ونعزي إمامنا صاحب الزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف 
عظّم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصابنا بسيدنا الحسين (عليه السلام)، وجعلنا الله من الطالبين بثأره مع ولده الإمام المهدي المنتظر عجّل الله تعالى فرجه.




إن هذا اليوم ليوم تاريخي وكارثة مؤلمة حلّت بالإسلام والمسلمين، فأبكت العيون على مرِّ القرون والدهور، وأحرقت القلوب بنار الأسى والحزن.
فهذا اليوم تتجدّد فيه أحزان أهل بيت رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله)، وأحزان كلّ من يحمل لهم الولاء والمودّة..
فقد مات معاوية بن أبي سفيان في النصف من رجب سنة 59 أو 60 من الهجرة، واستولى ابنه يزيد على مسند الخلافة، وادّعى أنه خليفة رسول الله والقائم مقامه؛ مع العلم أنه لم تكن في (يزيد) مؤهّلات الخلافة، من نسبه المهتوك وحسبه الدنيء، وموبقاته التي كان يرتكبها من الخمور والفجور واللعب بالكلاب والقردة، والاستهتار بجميع معنى الكلمة.
فاستنكف المسلمون أن يدخلوا تحت طاعة رجل لا يؤمن بالله ولا بالرسول، ويحمل عقيدة الإلحاد والزندقة كما صرّح بذلك يوم قال:
لَعِبــــــَتْ هـــاشمُ بـــــالملك فلا ... خَـــبَر جــــاء ولا وحـــي نـزلْ
يتبع
ونسير مع الحسين الى يوم عاشر من محرم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تاريخ الخروج :* 


27 رجب 60 هـ ، خرج ركب الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) نحو مكَّة المكرّمة ، وسار معه ( عليه السلام ) نفر من أهل بيته وأصحابه ، وبرفقته نساؤه وأبناؤه ، وأخته زينب الكبرى ( عليها السلام ) ، يخترقون قلب الصحراء ، ويجتازون كثبان الرمال . 
*دوافع الخروج :* 

*نذكر منها ما يلي :* 


1- استبداد واستئثار الأمويِّين بالسلطة . 
2- القتل والإرهاب ، وسفك الدماء الذي كانت تنفّذه السلطة الأموية . 
3- العَبَث بأموال الأُمَّة الإسلامية ، ممَّا أدَّى إلى نشوء طبقة مترفة على حساب طبقة محرومة . 
4- الانحراف السلوكي ، وانتشار مظاهر الفساد الاجتماعي . 
5- غياب قوانين الإسلام في كثير من المواقع المُهمَّة ، وتحكُّم المِزاج والمصلحة الشخصية . 
6- ظهور طبقة من وضَّاع الأحاديث والمحرِّفين لسُنَّة النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وذلك لتبرير مواقف السلطة . 
*هدف الخروج :* 


أشار الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في إحدى رسائله إلى الهدف من خروجه : _( وإنِّي لم أخرج أشِراً ولا بَطِراً ، ولا مُفسِداً ولا ظَالِماً ، وإنَّما خرجتُ لطلب الإصلاح في أُمَّة جَدِّي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، أُريدُ أنْ آمُرَ بالمعروفِ وأنْهَى عنِ المنكر ، وأسيرُ بِسيرَةِ جَدِّي ، وأبي علي بن أبي طَالِب )_ . 
*زيارة قبر جدّه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) :* 


زار الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ـ قبل خروجه من المدينة المنوّرة ـ قبر جدِّه رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) زيارة المُودِّع الذي لا يعود . 
فقد كان يعلم ( عليه السلام ) أن لا لقاء له مع مدينة جدِّه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، ولن يزور قبره بعد اليوم ، وأنّ اللقاء سيكون في مستقرِّ رحمة الله ، وأنَّه لن يلقى جدَّه إلاّ وهو يحمل وسام الشهادة ، وشكوى الفاجعة . فوقف الإمام ( عليه السلام ) إلى جوار القبر الشريف ، فصلَّى ركعتين ، ثم وقف بين يدي جدِّه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يُناجي ربَّه قائلاً : _( اللَّهُمَّ هَذا قَبْر نَبيِّك مُحمَّدٍ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وأنَا ابنُ بنتِ نَبيِّك ، وقد حَضَرني مِن الأمرِ مَا قد عَلمت ، اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أحِبُّ المَعروف ، وأنكرُ المُنكَر ، وأنَا أسألُكَ يَا ذا الجَلال والإكرام ، بِحقِّ القبرِ ومن فيه ، إلاَّ مَا اختَرْتَ لي مَا هُو لَكَ رِضىً ، ولِرسولِك رِضَى )_ .

----------


## Sweet Magic

خروج الحسين ( ع ) من مكة المكرمة إلى كربلاء


خرج الحسين من مكة نحو العراق يوم الثامن من ذي الحجة، ومنعه جماعة من التوجه نحو العراق وأحدهم عبد الله بن العباس (حَبْر الأمّة) فقال له الحسين: يابن عباس: إن رسول الله أمرني بأمرٍ أنا ماضٍ فيه.
فقال: بماذا أمرك جدّك؟
فقال الحسين: أتاني جدّي في المنام وقال: يا حسين أخرج إلى العراق فإن الله شاء أن يراك قتيلا.
فقال ابن عباس: إذن فما معنى حملُك هؤلاء النساء معك؟
فقال الحسين: هنّ ودائع رسول الله ولا آمنُ عليهنّ أحدا، وهنّ أيضاً لا يُفارقنني.
وخرج الحسين قاصداً الكوفة، وفي أثناء الطريق التقى به سريّة من الجيش تتكوّن من ألف فارس بقيادة الحرّ بن يزيد الرياحي، وأرادوا إلقاء القبض على الحسين وإدخاله الكوفة على ابن زياد، إلا أن الحسين امتنع من الانقياد لهم، فتمّ القرار على أن يسلك الحسين طريقاً لا يدخله الكوفة ولا يردّه إلى المدينة، فوصل إلى ارض كربلاء فنزل فيها.
وقام ابن زياد خطيباً في الكوفة وقال: من يأتيني براس الحسين فله الجائزة العظمى، وأعطه ولاية ملك الرّي عشر سنوات. فقام عمر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص وقال: أنا.
فعقد له رايةً في أربعة آلاف رجل، واصبح الصباح، وأولُ راية سارتْ نحو كربلاء راية عمر بن سعد، ولم تزل الرايات تترى حتى تكاملوا في اليوم التاسع من المحرم ثلاثين ألفاً أو خمسين ألفاً أو أكثر من ذلك.
وحالوا بين الحسين وأهل بيته وبين ماء الفرات من اليوم السابع من المحرم، ولما كان اليوم التاسع اشتدّ بهم العطش، واشتدّ الأمر بالمراضع والأطفال الرضّع.
قالت سكينة بنت الحسين: عزّ ماؤنا ليلة التاسع من المحرّم فجفّت الأواني ويبست الشفاه حتى صرنا نتوقّع الجرعة من الماء فلم نجدها، فقلت في نفسي أمضي إلى عمّتي زينب لعلّها ادّخرت لنا شيئاً من الماء، فمضيتُ إلى خيمتها فرأيتها جالسة وفي حجرها أخي عبد الله الرضيع وهو يلوك بلسانه من شدّة العطش وهي تارة تقوم وتارة تقعد، فخفقتني العبرة فلزمتُ السكوت، فقالت عمتي: ما يُبكيك؟ قالت: حال أخي الرضيع أبكاني، ثم قلت: عمتاه قومي لنمضي إلى خيم عمومتي لعلّهم ادّخروا شيئاً من الماء، فمضينا واخترقنا الخيم بأجمعها فلم نجد عندهم شيئاً من الماء، فرجعت عمّتي إلى خيمتها فتبعتها وتبعنا من نحو عشرين صبياً وصبيّة، وهم يطلبون منها الماء وينادون: العطش.. العطش.
وآخر راية وصلت إلى كربلاء راية شمر بن ذي الجوشن في ستة آلاف مساء يوم التاسع، ومعه كتاب من ابن زياد إلى ابن سعد، فيه: فإن نزل الحسين وأصحابه على حكمي واستسلموا فابعث بهم إليّ سلما، وإن أبوا فازحف إليهم حتى تقتلهم، فإن قتلت حسيناً فأوطئ الخيل صدره وظهره... إلى آخره.
فزحف الجيش نحو خيام الحسين عند المساء بعد العصر، واقترب نحو خيم الحسين، والحسين جالس أمام خيمته، إذ خفق برأسه على ركبتيه، وسمعت أخته زينب الكبرى بنت أمير المؤمنين الصيحة فدنت من أخيها وقالت: يا أخي أما تسمع هذه الأصوات قد اقتربت؟
فرفع الحسين رأسه وقال: أخيّة: أتى رسول الله الساعة في المنام فقال لي: إنك تروح إلينا.
فلطمتْ أخته وجهها وصاحت: واويلاه، فقال لها الحسين: ليس الويل لك يا أخيّة، ولا تُشمتي القوم بنا، اسكتي رحمك الله. فقال له العباس بن عليّ: يا أخي قد أتاك القوم فانهض.
فنهض ثم قال: يا عباس اركب ـ بنفسي أنت ـ يا أخي حتى تلقاهم وتقول لهم: ما لكم وما بدا لكم؟ وما تريدون؟
فأتاهم العباس في نحو عشرين فارساً، فقال لهم العباس: ما بدا لكم وما تريدون؟
قالوا: قد جاء أمر الأمير أن نعرض عليكم أن تنزلوا على حكمه أو نناجزكم.
فرجع العباس إلى الحسين وأخبره بمقال القوم، فقال الحسين: ارجع إليهم، فإن استطعت أن تؤخّرهم إلى غد، وتدفعهم عنّا العشيّة لعلّنا نُصلّي لربّنا الليلة، وندعوه ونستغفره، فهو يعلم أني قد كنت أحبّ الصلاة له وتلاوة كتابه.
فمضى العباس إلى القوم وسألهم ذلك، فأبوا أن يمهلوهم، فقال عمرو بن الحجاج الزبيدي: ويلكم والله لو أنهم من الترك والديلم وسألونا مثل ذلك لأجبناهم فكيف وهم آل محمد؟!
وبات الإمام الحسين وأصحابه وأهل بيته ليلة عاشوراء، ولهم دويٌّ كدويّ النحل، ما بين قائم وقاعد وراكع وساجد.

ماجورين .. 

يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

في طريق كربلاء :
قام الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) خطيباً ـ وهو في طريقه إلى كربلاء ـ ، موضِّحاً لأصحابه المصير الذي ينتظرهم ، فقال ( عليه السلام ) : ( إنَّه قدْ نَزَل بنا من الأمر ما قد تَرَون ، وإنّ الدنيا قد تغيَّرت وتنكَّرت ، وأدبَر مَعروفُها ، واستمرَّت حذّاء ، ولم تبقَ منها إلاّ صبابة كَصبابة الإناء ، وخَسيس عَيشٍ كالمَرْعى الوَبيل . 

ألاَ تَرَون إلى الحقِّ لا يُعمَل به ، وإلى الباطلِ لا يُتناهى عنه ، ليرغب المؤمنُ في لقاء ربِّه مُحقّاً ، فإنّي لا أرى الموت إلاّ سعادة ، والحياة مع الظالمين إلاّ بَرَماً ـ أي مللاً ـ ) (1) . 


مع الحر : التقى الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في طريقه إلى كربلاء بالحر بن يزيد الرياحي ، حيث كان مُرسلاً من قِبل عبيد الله بن زياد ـ والي الكوفة ـ في ألف فارس ، وهو يريد أن يذهب بالإمام ( عليه السلام ) إلى ابن زياد . 


كتاب ابن زياد :
وصل إلى الحر كتاباً من ابن زياد ، جاء فيه : ( أمّا بعد ، فجعجع بالحسين حين يبلغك كتابي ، ويقدم عليك رسولي ، ولا تنزله إلاّ بالعراء في غير حصن وعلى غير ماء ، فقد أمرت رسولي أن يلزمك ولا يفارقك حتّى يأتيني بانفاذك أمري ، والسلام ) . 

فلمّا قرأ الكتاب قال الحر لهم : ( هذا كتاب الأمير عبيد الله يأمرني فيه أن أجعجع بكم في المكان الذي يأتيني كتابه ، وهذا رسوله ، وقد أمره أن لا يفارقني حتى أنفذ رأيه وأمره ) (2) ، فأنزلهم أرض كربلاء . 


في كربلاء :
عندما اضطر الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) للوقوف في منطقة كربلاء ، راح ( عليه السلام ) يسأل ، وكأنَّه يبحث عن أرض كربلاء ، فقال : ( مَا اسْمُ هَذه الأرض ) ؟ فقيل له : أرض الطف . 

فقال ( عليه السلام ) : ( هَلْ لَهَا اسمٌ غير هذا ) ؟ قيل : اسمُها كربلاء ، فقال ( عليه السلام ) : ( اللَّهُمَّ أعوذُ بك من الكَرْبِ والبَلاء ) . 

ثم قال ( عليه السلام ) : ( هَذا مَوضع كَربٍ وبَلاء ، انزلوا ، هَاهُنا مَحطُّ رِحالِنا ، ومَسفَكُ دِمائِنَا ، وهَاهُنا مَحلُّ قبورِنا ، بِهَذا حدَّثني جَدِّي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله )) (3) فنزلوا جميعاً . 


تاريخ الوصول : 2 محرّم 61 هـ . 


مع السيّدة زينب ( عليها السلام ) : نزل الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) أرض كربلاء ، وضَرَب فِسْطَاطه ، وراحَ يُعدُّ سِلاحه ، ويصلح سَيفه ، مُردِّداً ( عليه السلام ) الأبيات الآتية : 

يَا دَهْرُ أُفُّ لَكَ مِن خَليلِ .. كمْ لك بالإشرَاقِ والأصيلِ 

مِن طَالبٍ وصَاحبٍ قَتيل .. والدَّهْر لا يَنفَعُ بالبَديلِ 

وكُلّ حيٍّ سَالِكٌ سَبيلِ .. مَا أقرَبُ الوَعْد مِن الرَّحيل 

وإنّما الأمرُ إلى الجَليلِ 

فلمّا سمعت السيّدة زينب ( عليها السلام ) تلك الأبيات ، قالت : ( يا أخي هذا كلام مَن أيقَن بالقَتل ) ! فقال ( عليه السلام ) : ( نَعَمْ يا أختَاه ) ، فقالت : ( وَاثكْلاه ، يَنعي الحُسَين إليَّ نَفسَه ) (4) 

يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب 

مسلم بن عقيل بن أبـي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هشام، من أصحاب الإمام الحسيـن (ع)، وسفيره إلى أهل الكوفة، ولد في المدينة المنورة سنة 22 هـ على أرجح الأقوال.  
ونشأ فيها، وترعرع في البيت الهاشمي الشريف، الذي عرف بالفضيلة والتَّقوى والعلم، فانطبعت شخصيته بتلك الصفات النبيلة, اشترك في معركة صفين، إلى جانب الحسن والحسين (ع)، وعبد اللّه بن جعفر.  
خرج مع الإمام الحسين (ع) من المدينة المنورة إلى مكة المكرمة، بعد رفض الإمام (ع) البيعة ليزيد.  
أرسله الإمام الحسين (ع) سفيراً إلى أهل الكوفة، لاستطلاع الأوضاع هناك وأخذ البيعة للإمام (ع) منهم.  
خرج من مكة في منتصف شهر رمضان من سنة 60هـ، ودخل الكوفة في اليوم السادس من شهر شوال، وكان أميرها يومئذ النعمان بن بشير الأنصاري، فنـزل في دار مسلم بن عوسجه، وقيل دار المختار بن أبي عبيد اللّه الثقفي، فأتاه أهل الكوفة، فبايعوه، فكتب إلى الإمام الحسين (ع) يخبره بذلك.  
وصلت أخبار الكوفة إلى يزيد، فعزل واليها النعمان بن بشير، وولى عبيد اللّه بن زياد مكانه، فجاء عبيد اللّه حتّى دخل الكوفة، وأخذ يعمل للقضاء على مسلم وأتباعه.  
انتقل مسلم بعد وصول عبيد اللّه إلى الكوفة إلى دار هاني بن عروة المرادي، فعلم عبيد اللّه بمكانه، فأمر بإحضار هاني إليه، فلمّا حضر، طلب منه أن يسلّمه مسلم، فأبى، فضربه، وأمر بحبسه، فلمّا علم مسلم بذلك، خرج وجمع أتباعه وشيعته وكانوا ثمانية عشر ألفاً، فذهب إلى قصر عبيد اللّه، وحاصره، فتحصن عبيد اللّه فيه، وبقي مسلم محاصراً للقصر، لكن أتباعه سرعان ما بدأوا يتفرقون عنه، حتّى أمسى وليس معه أحداً.  
لما رأى تفرّق أصحابه عنه، خرج متوجهاً نحو أبواب كنده، فانتهى إلى باب امرأة من كندة يُقال لها طوعة، فطلب منها أن تدخله دارها، فوافقت، فعلم ابنها بذلك، فأخبر ابن زياد بمكان وجوده، فوجه إليه بالجنود، وأسروه وأخذوه إلى عبيد اللّه بن زياد، فأمر أن يصعد به فوق القصر، ويضرب عنقه، فصعدوا به وهو يستغفر اللّه، ويصلّي على نبيّه محمَّد (ص)، وعلى بقية أنبيائه ورسله وملائكته، ثُمَّ أشرفوا به، وضربوا عنقه، ورموا بجسده من أعلى القصر، وكان ذلك سنة 60هـ.  
قال الإمام الحسين (ع) في كتابه لأهل الكوفة: «وقد بعثت إليكم أخي وابن عمي وثقتي من أهل بيتي مسلم بن عقيل».

ما جورين  
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

عبدالله الرضيع 


عاد الإمام الحسين إلى المخيم منحني الظهر وإذ بزينب استقبلته بطفل تحمله، وهو عبد الله الرضيع قائلةً أخي يا أبا عبد الله هذا الطفل قد جفَّ حليب أمه، فاذهب به إلى القوم علّهم يسقوه قليلاً من الماء،

خرج الإمام الحسين سلام الله عليه إليهم وكان من عادته إذا خرج إلى الحرب ركب ذا الجناح، وإذا توجه إلى الخطاب كان يركب الناقة،
ولكن هذه المرة يقول الراوون: خرج راجلاً يحمل شيئاً يظلله من حرارة الشمس 

صاح أيها الناس، فاشرأبت الأعناق نحوه قال: أيها الناس إن كان ذنب للكبار فما ذنب الصغار

فاختلف القوم ما بينهم: منهم من قال لا تسقوه، ومنهم من قال اسقوه، ومنهم من قال لا تبقوا لأهل هذا البيت باقية،

عندها التفت عمر بن سعد إلى حرملة بن كاهل الأسدي، قال له يا حرملة اقطع نزاع القوم،

يقول حرملة: فهمت كلام الأمير، فسددت السهم في كبد القوس وصرت أنتظر أين أرميه، فبينما أنا كذلك إذ لاحت مني التفاتة إلى رقبة الطفل، تلمع على عضد أبيه الحسين كأنها إبريق فضة عندها رميته بالسهم، ذلك الطفل كان مغمىً عليه من شدة الظمأ ولكن عندما وصل إليه السهم ذبحه من الوريد إلى الوريد، ذلك الطفل كان مغمىً عليه رفع يديه من تحت قماطه واعتنق أباه الحسين وصار يرفرف بين يديه كالطير المذبوح،

وضع الحسين يده تحت نحر الرضيع حتى امتلأت دماً رمى بها نحو السماء، قائلا: اللهم لا يكن عليك أهون من فصيل ناقة صالح، 

قال الراوون: فلم يقع من ذلك الدماء إلى الأرض نقطة واحدة،

عاد به الحسين إلى المخيم، استقبلته سكينة: أبه يا حسين، لعلك سقيت عبد الله ماءً وأتيتنا بالبقية، قال بني سكينة هذا أخوك مذبوح من الوريد إلى الوريد

ما جورين 

يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

( الحر بن يزيد الرياحي ) رضوان الله عليه 

وفي يوم عاشوراء وبعد أن صف كل من الحسين (عليه السلام) وابن سعد جيشه للحرب، وبعد خطب سيد الشهداء وأصحابه أقبل الحر على ابن سعد قائلا: أصلحك الله أمقاتل أنت هذا الرجل؟!
فقال: إي والله قتالاً أيسره أن تسقط الرؤوس وتطيح الايدي.
قال: فما لك في واحدة من الخصال التي عرض عليكم رضاً؟
فقال: أما والله لو كان الأمر لي لفعلت ولكن أميرك قد أبى.
فأقبل الحر حتى وقف من الناس موقفاً، ومعه قرة بن قيس الرياحي، فقال: يا قرة هل سقيت فرسك اليوم؟
قال: لا.
قال: أما تريد أن تسقيه؟
قال: فظننت والله أنه يريد أن يتنحى فلا يشهد القتال، وكره أن أراه حين يصنع فخاف أن أرفعه عليه. فقلت: أنا منطلق فساقيه.
قال: فاعتزلت ذلك المكان الذي كان فيه، فوالله لو أطلعني على الذي يريد لخرجت معه.
فأخذ يدنو من الحسين قليلاً قليلاً.
فقال له المهاجر بن أوس الرياحي: ما تريد يا بن يزيد؟ أتريد أن تحمل؟
فسكت، وأخذه مثل العرواء (الرعدة من البرد والانتفاض).
فقال له يا بن يزيد: إن أمرك لمريب، وما رأيت منك في موقف قط مثل شيء أراه الآن، ولو قيل لي من أشجع أهل الكوفة رجلاً ما عدوتك، فما هذا الذي أرى منك؟!!!
قال: إني والله أخير نفسي بين الجنة والنار ووالله لا أختار على الجنة شيئاً ولو قطعت وحرقت.
ثم ضرب فرسه قاصداً إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) ويده على رأسه وهو يقول: جعلني الله فداك يا بن رسول الله، أنا صاحبك الذي حبستك عن الرجوع، وسايرتك في الطريق، وجعجعت بك في هذا المكان. والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما ظننت أن القوم يردون عليك ما عرضت عليهم أبداً، ولا يبلغون منك هذه المنزلة، فقلت في نفسي: لا أبالي أن أصانع القوم في بعض أمرهم ولا يظنون أني خرجت من طاعتهم، وأما هم فسيقبلون من حسين هذه الخصال التي يعرض عليهم. ووالله إني لو ظننتم لا يقبلونها منك ما ركبتها منك، وإني قد جئتك تائباً مما كان مني إلى ربي، ومواسياً لك بنفسي حتى أموت بين يديك، أفترى لي توبة؟
قال: نعم، يتوب الله عليك، ويغفر لك، فانزل.
قال: أنا لك فارساً خير مني راجلاً، أقاتلهم على فرسي ساعة وإلى النزول يصير آخر أمري.
وأول عمل قام به الحر عندما انحاز إلى معسكر الحسين (عليه السلام) هو خطبته في أهل الكوفة قائلاً: يا أهل الكوفة لأمّكم الهبل والعبر، إذ دعوتموه حتى إذا أتاكم أسلمتموه، وزعمتم أنكم قاتلوا أنفسكم دونه ثم عدوتم عليه لتقتلوه. أمسكتم بنفسه، وأخذتم بكظمه، واحتطم به من كل جانب، فمنعتموه التوجه في بلاد الله العريضة حتى يأمن ويأمن أهل بيته، وأصبح في أيديكم كالأسير لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً، ولا يدفع ضراً وحلأتموه ونساءه وصبيته وأصحابه عن ماء الفرات الجاري الذي يشربه اليهودي والمجوسي والنصراني، وتمرغ فيه خنازير السواد وكلابه، وها هم قد صرعهم العطش، بئسما خلفتم محمداً في ذريته، لا سقاكم الله يوم الظمأ إن لم تتوبوا وتنزعوا عما أنتم عليه من يومكم هذا في ساعتكم هذه.
فحملت عليه رجالة ترميه بالنبل، فأقبل حتى وقف أمام الحسين. 

فبعد الحملة الأولى ومقتل أكثر أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) خرج الحر إلى الحرب وخلفه زهير بن القين يحمي ظهره. فقاتل هو وزهير قتالاً شديداً، فكان إذا شد أحدهما فإن استلحم شد الآخر حتى يخلصه ففعلا ذلك ساعة
والحر يرتجز:

إني أنا الحر ومأوى الضيف .. أضرب في أعراضكم بالسيف
 عن خير من حل بأرض الخيف
وبقي الحر يدير رحى الحرب وحده، ويحصد الرؤوس، ويخمد النفوس، حتى قتل في حملته الأخيرة ثمانين فارساً من أبطالهم، فضج العسكر، وصعب عليهم أمره، فنادى ابن سعد بالرماة والنبالة فأحدقوا به من كل جانب حتى صار درعه كالقنفذ، هنالك اتقدت نار الغيرة في كانون فؤاده، ووقف وقفة المستميت فنزل عن فرسه وعقرها لأنها لم تستطع الاقتحام من كثرة السهام، وأخذ يكر عليهم راجلاً إلى أن سقط على الأرض وبه رمق، فكر عليه أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام)، واحتملوه حتى ألقوه بين يدي الحسين (عليه السلام)، فجعل الحسين يمسح الدم والتراب عن وجهه ويقول: ما أخطأت أمك إذ سمتك حرا، أنت الحر في الدنيا والحر في الآخرة

ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

( حبيب بن مظاهر الأسدي ) رضوان الله عليه 



أهم ما يميز هذا الشهيد العظيم أنه قام في الأيام الأخيرة بمحاولة لتجنيد بعض رجال بني أسد الذين كانوا يقطنون في منطقة قريبة من ساحة المعركة المرتقبة أملاً في أن يدعموا النهضة المباركة للإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) فاستأذن الإمام في ذلك وحيث أذن له الإمام خرج إليهم حبيب ابن مظاهر الأسدي وبعد أن عرَّفهم بنفسه على أساس أنه سيد قبيلة بني أسد وزعيم كبير من زعمائهم تصور الجميع انه سوف يستنهضهم بمنطق الصراع القبلي والمفاخرات العشائرية ويلهب فيهم روحاً تواقة للحرب إلا أنه لم يفعل ذلك بل قام فيهم خطيباً وأوضح لهم أهمية الرسالة التي من اجلها جاء ويكشف لهم عن أهمية الإسهام في الثورة الحسينية لنصرة السبط الأعظم لخاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين قال: (إني قد أتيتكم بخير ما أتى به وافد إلى قوم، أتيتكم أدعوكم إلى نصرة ابن بنت نبيكم فإنه في عصابة من المؤمنين الرجل منهم خير من ألف رجل، لن يخذلوه ولن يسلموه أبداً.. وهذا عمر بن سعد قد أحاط به، وأنتم قومي وعشيرتي، وقد أتيتكم بهذه النصيحة فأطيعوني اليوم في نصرته، تناولا بها شرف الدنيا والآخرة، فإني أقسم بالله لا يقتل أحد منكم في سبيل الله مع ابن بنت رسول الله صابراً محتسباً إلا كان رفيقاً لمحمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) في عليين فنهض عبد الله بن بشر الأسدي، كأول من استجاب وقال: (أنا أول من يجيب إلى هذه الدعوة).

كانت له مواقف ممتازة جداً في نصرة مسلم بن عقيل، وأخذ البيعة للإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) أما عندما قتل مسلم وهاني بن عروة اختفى في بيته وبين عشائره فراراً من السلطة الغاشمة. 
لكن ما أن ورد إليه رسول الحسين يخبره بنزول الإمام في كربلاء خرج ومعه غلامه متخفياً حتى وصل كربلاء قبل اليوم العاشر من المحرم فكانت له بين يديه مواقف بطولية وتركت أثراً واضحاً في نفس الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) خصوصاً بعد استشهاده. 
وعلى حد تعبير المؤرخين: (لما قتل حبيب هد مقتله الحسين ((عليه السلام) )) وما أروع الخطاب التأبيني لسيد الشهداء في حقه قال: (احتسب نفسي وحماة أصحابي، ثم قال لك ردك يا حبيب لقد كنت فاضلاً تختم القرآن في ليلة واحدة). 

وفور وصول حبيب إلى كربلاء اتجه إلى خيمة الحسين (عليه السلام) واستقبله الحسين (عليه السلام) وخرج بقدومه، وظل حبيب قريباً من الإمام (عليه السلام) إلى آخر لحظة. 
وعندما حان موعد صلاة الظهر طلب الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) من الأعداء الكف عن القتال لأداء الصلاة، وفي أثناء استعداد الإمام (عليه السلام) لأداء الصلاة نادى أحد قادة عسكر ابن زياد المدعو الحصين بن نمير
فناداه الحصين ابن نمير ـ عليه اللعنة ـ قائلاً: صلّ يا حسين ما بدا لك فإن الله لا يقبل صلاتك.
فأجابه حبيب بن مظاهر: ثكلتك أمك، ابن رسول الله صلاته لا تقبل وصلاتك تقبل يا خمّار؟!
فقال الحسين لزهير بن القين وسعيد بن عبد الله: تقدّما أمامي حتى أصلّي الظهر. فتقدّما أمامه في نحو نصفٍ من أصحابه حتى صلّى بهم صلاة الخوف، وسعيد تقدّم أمام الحسين فاستهدف لهم فجعلوا يرمونه بالنبال كلّما أخذ الحسين يميناً وشمالاً قام بين يديه فما زال يرمى إليه حتى سقط على الأرض وهو يقول: اللهم العنهم لعن عادٍ وثمود، اللهم أبلغ نبيّك عني السلام. وأبلغه ما لقيت من ألم الجراح فإنني أردت بذلك نصرة ذرّية نبيّك ثم مات رحمه الله.
وخرج حبيب بن مظاهر وودع الحسين وجعل يقاتل وهو يقول:

أنا حبيـــــــب وأبـــــي مــظاهر.. فـــــارس هيجاء وحرب تسعر
أنــــــتم عـــــدّ عــــــــدّة وأكثر .. ونحـــــــن أوفــى منكم وأصبر
وأنـــــــتم عــــــند الوفاء أغدر.. ونحــــــن أعـــلى حجّة وأظهر
فقتل اثنين وستين فارساً ثم قتل فبان الانكسار في وجه الحسين، فقال الحسين: لله درّك يا حبيب لقد كنت فاضلً تختم القرآن في ليلة واحدة.

ماجورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

( أبو الفضل العباس ) علية السلام 


نشأ أبو الفضل العباس في بيت الإمامة الإلهية وترعرع في أكنافها، وتربى في مدرسة أبيه أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) الذي هو باب مدينة علم الرسول الأعظم (صلى الله عليه وآله) وظل ربيب ذلك البيت الرفيع مع أبيه طيلة أربعة عشر عاماً، في ذلك البيت

روي أن أباه علياً أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) دعاه يوماً وهو صغير فأجلسه في حجره وقال له: يا بني قل: (واحد) فقال: واحد، فقال له: قل (اثنين) فامتنع عن ذلك، وقال: يا أبا إني أستحي أن أقول: اثنين بلسان قلت به واحد). 

وقد أشار بذلك أن الوحدانية لا تليق إلا بفاطر السماوات والأرضين، وأني لا أشرك به أبداً، وهو القائل ] لَوْ كانَ فِيهِما آلِهَةٌ إِلاَّ اللهُ لَفَسَدَتا[ الأنبياء: 23.

وبعد وفاة أبيه لازم الحسن الزكي طيلة عشر سنوات تقريباً ينهل من فيض علومه الزاخرة، ثم لازم أخاه الحسين الشهيد طيلة عشر سنوات أخر أو إحدى عشرة سنة يقتبس منه أنواع العلوم والمعارف، ويتحلى بالسؤدد والإباء حتى آخر يوم من عمره الشريف يوم عاشوراء فكان عمره يوم شهادته أربعاً وثلاثين سنة.

وناهيك بمن يولد وينشأ في حجر وكنف أمير المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين، ويعايش حياة سيدي شباب أهل الجنة. ويتتلمذ على يديهما السخيتين بالعطاء والمعرفة، وينتهل من علمهما الذي ينبع من معدن النبوة. ومهبط الوحي المبين. 

مقتل العباس
عندها تقدم ابو الفضل نحو الحسين وقد خنقته العبرة ، قال : والآن يا ابن رسول الله أما لي من رخصة ، قال: اخي اخي عباس أنت حامل لوائي فمن لي بعدك 
قال : أخي اذا كان لا بد اذهب واطلب لهؤلاء الاطفال ماء ، فحمل على القوم قائلا : 
انا الذي اعرف عند الزمجرة .. بابن علي المسمى حيدرة 
انا الذي اعرف عند الزمجرة .. بابن علي المسمى حيدرة 
حتى كشفهم عن الماء ، ما ان وصل الى الماء ، ملئ القربة ولكن من شدة عطشه غرف غرفة من الماء ليشرب فتذكر عطش الحسين فرمى الماء وقال : 
يا نفس من بعد الحسين هوني...وبعده لا كنت او تكوني 
هذا حسين وارد المنون...وتشربين بارد المعين 
ثم حمل نحو القوم ، فصاح عمر بن سعد : ويلكم حولوا بينه وبين ايصال الماء الى المخيم فلئن وصل الماء الى الحسين لا تمتاز ميمنتكم عن ميسرتكم فحمل عليهم العباس وقتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة ، الى ان كمن له رجل وراء نخلة ،فلما مر به ابو الفضل ضربه بسيفه على يمينه فبراها ، فالتقت السيف بشماله وهو يقول : 
والله ان قطعتم يميني ... اني احامي ابدا عن ديني 
وعن امام صادق اليقين ... سبط النبي الطاهر الامين 
ثم قطعوا شماله فراح يقول : 
قد قطعوا ببغيهم يساري... فاصلهم يا رب حر النار 
يا نفس لا تخشي من الكفار... وابشري برحمة الجبار 
مع النبي السيد المختار
فبينما هو كذلك واذ بالسهام نزلت عليه مثل المطر ، فوقع سهم في نحره ، وسهم في صدره وأصاب سهم عينه اليمنى فطفاها ، وسهم أصاب القربة فأريق ماؤها ، فجاؤا بعمد الحديد ، وضربوه على ام رأسه فهوى على الارض مناديا : أخي يا حسين ادركني فوصل اليه وجلس عنده فوجده مطبوخ الجبين : أخي ابا الفضل ، الآن انكسر ظهري الآن شمت بي عدوي وقلت حيلتي ، أراد أن يحمله الحسين الى المخيم
يقلله خوي حسين خليني بمكاني..يقلله ليش يا زهرة زماني 
يقلله واعدت سكنة وتراني ..بماي واستحي منها وما اقدر 
قال: أخي دعني أموت في مكاني ، اوّلاً نزل بي الموت ، وثانياً أنا مستح من سكينة لاني وعدتها بالماء وكذلك الاطفال ، ثم ان العباس رفع رأسه من حجر الحسين ومرغه بالتراب ، فأمسك الحسين رأس العباس وأعاده الى حجره ن فأرجع العباس رأسه الى الارض ثانية حتى فعلها ثلاث مرات ، فقال له : أخي أبا الفضل لماذا كلما رفعت رأسك ووضعته في حجري تعيده الى الأرض ، قال : اخي أبا عبد الله أنت الآن تأخذ برأسي ولكن بعد ساعة من يأخذ برأسك
يا خوي من يغمضلك عيونك.. ومين يوقف لعند الموت دونك 

عند ذلك صاح : أخي ابا عبد الله ، ضع فمك على فمي ، فوضع فمه على فمه حتى أفاضت روحه الزكية، أي واسيداه واعباساه .

ماجورين 

يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

( القاسم ابن الحسن ) عليه السلام


تهوى افئدة الملايين من البشر هذا الفتى الهاشمي ، وتذرف الدموع الساخنة عليه كلما مرت مناسبة عاشوراء على المسلمين ، مما يثير التساؤل التالي : لماذا ؟ 

هل لانه كان فتى وسيماً جميـلاً في ريعان الشباب واقتحم غمار الموت دون ان يأبه لشيء ؟ بلى ؛ واكثر من ذلك . 

هل لانه ابن السبط الشهيد الامام الحسن الذي يكنّ المسلمون والموالون احتراماً بالغاً له كما يكنّـون ولاءاً حقيقيـاً لمقام امامتـه ، لأنه سبط الرسالة وسيد شباب اهل الجنة ؟ بلى ؛ واكثر من ذلك . 

ان الانسان قـد فطـر على حب البطولة ، ولولا ذلك لما كانت بطولة ولما كانت هذه المآثر للأبطال . وحين نستعرض سيرة القاسم ابن الحسن نجد نمطاً رائعاً من البطولة الفائقة ، ولذلك يستهوينا هذا النمط ، لان هذا الفتى لما سمع عمه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه في ليلةالعاشر من شهر محرم ينعى نفسه وينعى اصحابه ويخبر الحاضرين بأنهم لمقتولون غداً جميعاً ، هنالك انبرى سائلاً : يا عماه هل اكون انا ايضاً ممن يقتل غداً ؟ 

وقبل ان يجيبه سلام الله عليه ، سأله كيف الموت عندك ؟ 

قال بكل عفوية : يا عمـاه في نصرتك احلى من العسـل . ثم اخبره بانه ممن يقتل ، واضاف بأنه حتى ابنه الرضيـع عبد اللـه ممن يقتل . فانتفض الفتى وسألـه : 

يا عماه هل يصل العدو إلى المخيم ؟ 

انظروا إلى هذين الموقفين ؛ اولاً : طلبه للشهادة ولمّا تقع الواقعة ، وكلمته الرائعة بأنه في نصرة الحسين الموت أحلى من العسل . الموت مر وأشد مرارة من أي شيء اخر ، ولكن نصرة الحسين ( عليه السلام ) والدفاع عن القيم تجعل مرارة هذا الحدث ليست فقط مقبولة، وانما تجعلها مطلوبة حتى تصبح أحلى من العسل . 

ثانياً : انتفاضته امام الخبر الذي وصل إليه بأن عبد اللـه الرضيع يقتل . إنه لم يتأثر فقط لشهادة ابن عمه الصغير ، بالرغم من ان ذلك حدث كبير ويثيـر الماً شديداً . ولكن انتفض غيرة على النساء ، وانه كيف يصلون إلى المخيم . وهكذا كانت نفسية هذا الفتى الهاشمي تتلخص في كلمتيـن ؛ في نصـرة الحق ، وفي الغيرة على الحق . 

وفي يوم عاشوراء اذن ابو عبد اللـه سلام اللـه عليه حسب بعض الروايات لأخوة قاسم ، وبالذات لأبي بكر الذي يبدو انه استشهد قبل القاسم ، وكان شقيقاً للقاسم من امه . ولكن تباطأ الامام الحسين عليه السلام في الاذن للقاسم ، لا نعرف لماذا ؟ انما حسـب هذه الرواية انه قال له : لأتسلى بك . 

اما القاسم الذي كان من جهة متعبداً بولاية عمه وامامه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه ، ومن جهه ثانية كان متحفزاً للبراز والجهاد بين يديه وطالباً للشهادة في سبيل اللـه ونصرة عمه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه ؛ فقد انتحى جانباً وجلس مهموماً مغموماً ، باكي العين ، حزين القلب ، ووضع رأسه على رجليه ثم تذكر ان أباه قد ربط له عوذةً في كتفه الايمن ، وقال له اذا اصابك ألماً وهماً ، فعليك بحل العوذة وقرائتها وفهم معناها ، واعمل بكل ما تراه مكتوباً فيها . فقال القاسم في نفسه : مضت سنون ولم يصبني من مثل هذا الالم ، فحل العوذة وفضها ونظر إلى كتابتها واذا فيها : يا ولدي اوصيك انك اذا رأيت عمك الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في كربلاء وقد احاطت به الاعداء فلا تترك الجهاد والبراز لاعداء اللـه واعداء رسول اللـه ، ولا تبخل عليه من روحك ومن دمك ، وكلما نهاك عن البراز عاوده ليأذن لك للبراز لتحظى بالسعادة الابدية . فقام القاسم من ساعته واتى الحسين وعرض ما كتب الحسن على عمه الحسين ( عليهما السلام ) ، فلما قرأ الحسين العوذة بكى بكاءاً شديداً ، و قال : يا ولدي اتمشي برجلك الى الموت ؟ 

قال : فكيف لا يا عم ، وانت بين الاعداء بقيت وحيداً فريداً لم تجد حامياً ولا صديقاً . روحي لروحك الفداء ،ونفسي لنفسك الوقاء . 

ثم ان الحسين سلام اللـه عليه قطع عمامة القاسم نصفين ثم ادلاها على وجهه كأنه اراد ان يصون وجه القاسم ، ثم البسه ثيابه وشد سيفه وسط القاسم ، ثم أركبه على فرسه وارسله . 

وقد جاء في رواية ان الحسين ( سلام الله عليه ) اعتنق القاسم وجعلا يبكيان حتى غشي عليهما ، ثم انحدر القاسم الى المعركة وهو يرتجز قائلاً : 

ان تنكـروني فأنـا ابـن الحـسن
سبـط النبي المصطفى المؤتمـن
هذا حـسين كالأسـير المرتهن
بين أناس لا سقوا صوب المـزن 

وكان وجهه كفلقة قمر ، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً حتى قتل على صغر سنه خمسة وثلاثين رجلاً . قال ابو مخنف الذي روى حوادث يوم الطف ؛ قتل سبعين فارساً . وقال حميد ابن مسلم : كنت في عسكر ابن سعد ( أعداء أبي عبد اللـه الحسين عليه السلام ) فكنت انظر الى هذا الغلام عليه ازار وقميص ونعلان قد انقطع شسـع احداهمـا ، ما انسى كان الايسر ، فقال لي عمر بن سعد الازدى واللـه لاشدن عليه ، فقلت سبحان اللـه ما تريد بذلك ، واللـه لو ضربني ما بسطت إليه يدي . يكفيك هؤلاء الذين تراهم قد احتوشوه . 

قال : واللـه لا فعلن . فشد عليه فما ولى حتى ضرب رأسه بالسيف ، فوقع الغلام لوجهه . 

وقال ابـو مخنـف : وكمن له ملعون فضربه على ام رأسه ففجر هامته وخر صريعاً ونادى : يا عماه ادركني . وجاء في الرواية : فجاءه الحسين كالصقر المنقض فتخلل الصفوف ، وشد شدة الليث المغضب ، فضرب عمر ( قاتله ) بالسيف فاتقاه بيده فأطناهـا من لدن المرفق ، فصاحصيحة سمعها أهل العسكر ثم تنحـى عنـه . وحملت خيل اهل الكوفة لتستنقذ عمر قاتل القاسم من الحسين ( سلام اللـه عليه ) ، فاستقبلته الخيل بصدورها وجرحته بحوافرها ووطأته حتى مات . فأنجلـت الغبره فإذا بالحسين ( عليه السلام ) قائم على رأس الغلام وهو يفحـص برجليه ، فقال الحسين : يعز واللـه على عمك ان تدعوه فلا يجيبك ، او يجيبك فلا يعينك ، او يعينك فلا يغني عنك . بعداً لقوم قتلوك ومن خصمهم يوم القيامة جدك وابوك ، هذا يوم كثر واللـه واتره وقل ناصره . 

السلام على القاسم ابن الحسن ابن علي ورحمة اللـه بركاته ، السلام عليك يا ابن حبيب اللـه ، السلام عليك يا ابن ريحانة رسول اللـه ، السلام عليك من حبيب ماقضى من الدنيا وطرا ولم يشف من اعداء اللـه صدرا حتى عاجله الاجل وفاته الامل ،فهنيئاً لك يا حبيب رسول اللـه ، ما اسعد جدك ، وافخر مجدك ، واحسن منقلبك .

ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

( علي بن الحسين الأكبر ) عليه السلام 


بعد ما قتل أصحاب الحسين رضوان الله عليهم فعند ذلك وصلت النوبة إلى بني هاشم، وأول من قتل منهم علي بن الحسين الأكبر، وأمه ليلى، وفيه يقول الشاعر:
لـــــــم تــــر عــــــين نظرت مثله.. من محـــــتف يــــمشي ومن ناعل
أعــــني ابن ليلى ذا السدى والندى..أعني ابن بنت الشـــــرف الفاضل
لا يــــــــؤثر الــــدنـــــيا عــن دينه..ولا يبـــــيع الحـــــــق بـــــــالباطل

وكان من أصبح الناس وجهاً وأحسنهم خلقاً وخُلقاً، فاستأذن أباه في القتال فنظر إليه الحسين نظر آيس منه، وأرخى عينيه وبكى، ورفع سبابتيه أو شيبته الشريفة نحو السماء وقال: (اللهم اشهد على هؤلاء القوم فقد برز إليهم غلام أشبه الناس خلقاً وخُلقاً ومنطقاً برسولك، وكنّا إذا اشتقنا إلى نبيك نظرنا إلى وجه هذا الغلام، اللهم امنعهم بركات الأرض وفرّقهم تفريقاً ومزّقهم تمزيقاً، واجعلهم طرائق قدداً ولا تغفر لهم أبداً، ولا ترضي الولاة عنهم أحداً، فإنهم دعونا لينصرونا ثم عدوا علينا يقاتلوننا).
ثم صاح: يابن سعد ما لك؟ قطع الله رحمك ولا بارك الله في أمرك، وسلّط عليك من يذبحك بعدي على فراشك، كما قطعت رحمي ولم تحفظ قرابتي من رسول الله، ثم رفع صوته وتلا: (إِنَّ اللهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ).
فحمل علي الأكبر على القوم وهو يقول:

أنـــــا عــــلي بن الحسين بـن علي.. نحــــــن وبيـــــت الله أولى بالنبي
أطعنـــكـــــم بــــالرمح حـــتى يثني..أضربــــكم بالسيف أحمي عن أبي
ضـــــرب غـــــلام هـــاشمي علويّ..والله لا يحــــــكم فــينا ابن الدعي

فشدّ على الناس وقتل منهم خلقاً كثيراً حتى ضجّ الناس من كثرة من قتل، فروي أنه قتل مائة وعشرين رجلاً، فرجع إلى أبيه وقد أصابته جراحات كثيرة وهو يقول: يا أبة العطش قد قتلني وثقل الحديد قد أجهدني، فهل إلى شربة من الماء سبيل أتقوّى بها على الأعداء.

يشكــــو لخير أبٍ ظماه وما اشتكى... ظمأ الحشا إلا إلى الظامي الصدي
كلٌ حشـــــاشته كصـــــــالية الغضا...ولســـــــانه ظـــــمأ كــــشقة مبرد

فبكى الحسين وقال: وا غوثاه يا بني، يعزّ على محمد المصطفى وعلى علي المرتضى وعليّ أن تدعوهم فلا يجيبوك وتستغيث بهم فلا يغيثوك، يا بني قاتل قليلاً، فما أسرع أن تلقى جدك محمداً (صلّى الله عليه وآله) فيسقيك بكاسه الأوفى شربةً لا تضمأ بعدها أبداً، يا بني هات لسانك. فأخذ لسانه فمصّه، وأعطاه خاتمه وقال: أمسكه في فمك وارجع إلى عدوّك، فإني أرجو أن لا تمسي حتى يسقيك جدّك، ولدي عد بارك الله فيك.
فرجع مرتجزاً

الحـــــــرب قد بانت لها حقائق... وظهــــرت مع بعضها مصادق
والله رب الـعرش لا نـــــــفارق...جموعـــــكــم أو تغمد البوارق

ولم يزل يقاتل حتى قتل تمام المائتين، فضربه مرّة بن منقذ العبدي ضربةً صرعته، وضربه الناس بأسيافهم فاعتنق فرسه فاحتمله الفرس إلى معسكر الأعداء فقطّعوه بسيوفهم إرباً إرباً، فلما بلغت روحه التراقي نادى رافعاً صوته: أبه هذا جدّي رسول الله قد سقاني بكأسه الأوفى شربةً لا أظمأ بعدها أبداً، وهو يقول: العجل العجل فإن لك كأساً مذخورة تشربها الساعة.
فجاءه الحسين ورفع صوته بالبكاء ولم يسمع أحد إلى ذلك الزمان صوت الحسين بالبكاء، فقال: قتل الله قوماً قتلوك، ما أجراهم على الرحمان وعلى انتهاك حرمة الرسول، أما أنت يا بني فقد استرحت من هم الدنيا وغمومها، وسرت إلى روح وريحان وجنّة ورضوان وبقي أبوك لهمّها وغمّها، فما أسرع لحوقه بك، ولدي علي ّعلى الدنيا بعدك العفا.

ابــــــنيّ هـــــــل لـــــــك عودةٌ.. حتــــــى أقــــــول مـــــــــسافر
كنـــــت الســــــواد لنــــــاظري.. فعليــــــك يـــــــبكي النــــــاظر
مــــــن شــــــاء بــــعدك فليمت..فعـــــــليك كنـــــــت أحـــــــاذر
فــــإذا نطـــــــــقت فـــــمنطقـي..بجمـــــــيل وصـــــــفك ذاكــــر
وإذا سكــــــت فــــــإن فــــــــي..بــــــالي خــــــــيالــــــك خاطر
يا كوكبا مــــا كان أقصر عمره..وكـــذاك تكون كواكب الأسحار
فعند ذلك خرجت زينب الكبرى من الخيام مسرعة وهي تنادي: وا ولداه؛ وا مهجة قلباه؛ فجاءت وانكبّت عليه، فجاء الحسين واخذ بيدها وردّها إلى الفسطاط، ثم نادى: يا فتيان بني هاشم هلمّوا واحملوا أخاكم إلى الفسطاط.

ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

اليوم العاشر
سيد الشهداء ( الحسين بن علي ) عليه السلام

أصبح الصباح من يوم عاشوراء نادى الحسين أصحابه وامرهم بالصلاة، فتيمّموا بدلاً عن الوضوء وصلّى بأصحابه صلاة الصبح ثم قال: (اللهم أنت ثقتي في كلّ كربٍ وأنت رجائي في كل شدّة، وأنت لي في كلّ أمر نزل بي ثقة وعدّة، كم من كربٍ يضعف فيه الفؤاد وتقلّ فيه الحيلة، ويخذل فيه الصديق ويشمت فيه العدو، أنزلته بك وشكوته إليك رغبة مني إليك عمّن سواك، ففرّجته عنّي، وكشفته، فأنت وليّ كلّ نعمة؛ وصاحب كل حسنة ومنتهى كل رغبة). 
ثم نظر إلى أصحابه وقال: (إن الله قد أذن في قتلكم وقتلي؛ وكلّكم تقتلون في هذا اليوم إلا ولدي علي بن الحسين (أي زين العابدين) فاتقوا الله واصبروا). 
واصبح عمر بن سعد في ذلك اليوم وخرج بالناس، وجع على ميمنة العسكر عمرو بن الحجاج الزبيدي؛ وعلى المسيرة شمر بن ذي الجوشن، وعلى الخيل عروة بن قيس، وعلى الرجّالة شبث بن ربعي، وأعطى الراية دُريداً غلامه. 
ودعى الحسين بفرس رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) المترجزْ، وعبّأ أصحابه، وكان معه اثنان وثلاثون فارساً، وأربعون راجلاً، وقيل: أكثر من ذلك، فجعل زهير بن القين في ميمنة أصحابه، وحبيب بن مظاهر في المسيرة، وأعطى رايته أخاه العباس، وجعلوا البيوت والخيم في ظهورهم؛ وأمر بحطب وقصب أن يترك في خندق عملوه في ساعة من الليل، وأشعلوا فيه النار مخافة أن يأتيهم العدو من ورائهم، وجعلوا جبهة القتال جهةً واحدة، فغضب الأعداء بأجمعهم، فنادى شمر بأعلى صوته: يا حسين أتعجّلت النار قبل يوم القيامة؟ 
فقال الحسين: من هذا، كأنه شمر؟ 
فقالوا: نعم. 
فقال: يابن راعية المعزى أنت أولى بها صليّا. وأراد مسلم بن عوسجة أن يرميه بسهم فمنعه الحسين، وقال: أكره أن أبدأهم بالقتال. 
ثم تقدّم الحسين نحو القوم في نفر من أصحابه وبين يديه برير بن خضير الهمداني، فقال له الحسين: كلّم القوم. فتقدّم برير وقال: يا قوم اتقوا الله فإن ثِقل محمد (صلّى الله عليه وآله) قد أصبح بين أظهركم، هؤلاء ذريته وعترته وبناته وحرمهن فهاتوا ما عندكم وما الذي تريدون أن تصنعوه؟ 
فقالوا: نريد أن نمكّن منهم الأمير عبيد الله بن زياد فيرى رأيه فيهم. 
فقال برير: أفلا تقبلون منهم أن يرجعوا إلى المكان الذي جاؤوا منه؟ ويلكم يا اهل الكوفة أنسيتم كتبكم وعهودكم التي أعطيتموها وأشهدتم الله عليها؟! ويلكم أدعوتم أهل بيت نبيّكم وحلأتموهم عن ماء الفرات؟! بئس ما خلّفتم نبيكم في عترته، مالكم لا سقاكم الله يوم القيامة، فبئس القوم أنتم. 
فقال نفر منهم: ما ندري ما تقول. 
فقال برير: الحمد لله الذي زادني فيكم بصيرة، اللهم إني أبرءُ إليك من فعال القوم، اللهم ألق بأسهم بينهم حتى يلقوك وأنت عليهم غضبان 
خطاب الحسين عليه السلام في القوم 
فجعل القوم يرمونه بالسهام فرجع برير إلى ورائه، فتقدّم الحسين نحو القوم، ثم نادى بأعلى صوته: يا أهل العراق ـ وكلهم يسمعون ـ فقال: (أيها الناس اسمعوا قولي ولا تعجلوا حتى أعظكم بما يحقّ لكم عليّ، وحتى أعذر إليكم، فإن أعطيتموني النصف كنتم بذلك سعداء وإن لم تعطوني النصف من أنفسكم فأجمعوا رأيكم ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غُمّة ثم اقضوا إليّ ولا تنظرون، إنّ وليّي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولّى الصالحين. 
ثم حمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكره بما هو أهله، وصلى على النبي وآله وعلى الملائكة والأنبياء، فلم يسمع متكلّم قط قبله ولا بعده أبلغ منه في المنطق. 
ثم قال: أما بعد يا أهل الكوفة فانسبوني فانظروا من أنا، ثم راجعوا أنفسكم فعاتبوها فانظروا هل يصلح لكم قتلي وانتهاك حرمتي؟ 
الستُ ابن بنت نبيّكم وابن وصيّه وابن عمّه وأول مصدّق لرسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) بما جاء به من عند ربّه؟ 
أو ليس حمزة سيد الشهداء عمّ أبي؟ 
أو ليس جعفر الطيّار في الجنة بجناحين عمّي؟ 
أو لم يبلغكم ما قال رسول الله لي ولأخي: (هذان سيدا شباب أهل الجنة). 
فإن صدّقتموني بما أقول وهو الحق، والله ما تعمّدتُ كذبً منذ علمتُ أن الله يمقت عليه أهله، وإن كذّبتموني فإن فيكم من إن سألتموه عن ذلك أخبركم، سلوا جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، وأبا سعيد الخدري، وسهل بن سعد الساعدي؛ وزيد بن أرقم؛ وأنس بن مالك يخبروكم أنهم سمعوا هذه المقالة من رسول الله لي ولأخي... أما في هذا حاجز لكم عن سفك دمي؟ يا قوم فإن كنتم في شكٍ من ذلك، أفتشكّون أني ابن بنت نبيّكم فوالله ما بين المشرق والمغرب ابن بنت نبي غيري فيكم ولا في غيركم، ويحكم! أتطالبوني بقتيل منكم قتله أو مالٍ استملكته، أو بقصاص من جراح؟ 
فأخذوا لا يكلّمونه، ونادى بأعلى صوته فقال: أنشدكم الله هل تعرفونني؟ 
قالوا: نعم أنت ابن رسول الله وسبطه. 
فقال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن جدي رسول الله؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن أبي علي بن أبي طالب؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن أمي فاطمة بنت رسول الله؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم هل تعلمون أن جدّتي خديجة بنت خويلد أول نساء هذه الأمة إسلاماً؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن حمزة سيد الشهداء عمّ أبي؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن جعفر الطيّار في الجنّة عمّي؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن هذا سيف رسول الله أنا متقلّده؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن هذه عمامة رسول الله أنا لابسها؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أن علياً كان أول القوم إسلاماً وأعلمهم عِلماً وأعظمهم حلما، وانه ولي كل مؤمن ومؤمنة؟ 
قالوا: اللهم نعم. 
قال: فبم تستحلّون دمي وأبي الذائدُ عن الحوض يذود عنه رجالاً كما يذاد البعير الصادر عن الماء، ولواءُ الحمد في يد أبي يوم القيامة؟! 
قالوا: قد علمنا ذلك كلّه ونحن غير تاركيك حتى تذوق الموت عطشانا). 
فلما خطب بهذه الخطبة وسمعت بناته وأخته زينب كلامه بكين وندبن ولطمن خدودهن، وارتفعت أصواتهن، فوجّه إليهن أخاه العباس وابنه عليّاً، وقال لهما: أسكتاهنّ فلعمري ليكثرن بكاؤهن. 
خطبة أخرى للحسين عليه السلام 
وذكر السيد ابن طاووس خطبةً أخرى للحسين قال: فركب الحسين ناقته، وقيل: فرسه، فاستنصتهم فأنصتوا، وفي رواية: فأبوا أن يُنصتوا حتى قال: ويلكم ما عليكم أن لا تنصتوا لي فتسمعوا قولي، وإنما أدعوكم إلى سبيل الرشاد، فمن أطاعني كان من المرشدين ومن عصاني كان من المهلكين، وكلّكم عاصٍ لأمري غير مستمعٍ قولي فقد مُلئتْ بطونكم من الحرام وطُبعَ على قلوبكم، ويلكم! ألا تنصفون؟ ألا تسمعون؟ ألا تنصتون؟ فتلاوم القوم وقالوا أنصتوا له فأنصتوا. 
فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكره بما هو أهله، وصلّى على محمد وآله وعلى الملائكة والأنبياء والرسل، وابلغ في المقال ثم قال: 
(تبّاً لكم أيّتها الجماعة وترحا حين استصرختمونا والهين فأصرخناكم موجفين، سللتم علينا سيفاً لنا في أيمانكم، وحششتم علينا ناراً اقتدحناها على عدوّنا وعدوّكم، فأصبحتم إلباً لأعدائكم على أوليائكم بغير عدلٍ أفشوه فيكم ولا أملٍ أصبح لكم فيهم؛ فهلاّ لكم الويلات؟ تركتمونا والسيف مشيم والجأش طامن، والرأي لما يستحصف ولكن أسرعتم إليها كطيرة الدبا وتداعيتم إليها كتداعي الفراش، فسُحقا لكم يا عبيد الأمة، وشذاذ الأحزاب؛ ونبذة الكتاب ومحرّفي الكلم، وعصبة الآثام، ونفثة الشيطان ومطفئ السنن. أهؤلاء تعضدون؟ وعنّا تتخاذلون؟ أجل والله غدرٌ فيكم قديم، وشجت إليه أصولكم، وتأرّزت عليه فروعكم، فكنتم أخبث ثمر شجا للناظر وأكلة للغاصب، إلا وإن الدعيّ بن الدعيّ قد ركّز بين اثنتين: بين السلّة والذلّة وهيهات منّا الذلّة، يأبى الله ذلك لنا ورسوله، وحجور طابت وجدودٌ طهرت، وأنوفُ حميّة ونفوسٌ أبيّة من أن تؤثر طاعة اللئام على مصارع الكرام، ألا وإني زاحفٌ بهذه الأسرة مع قلّة العدد وخذلان الناصر، ثم قال: 
فــــإن نــــهزم فــهزّامون قدماً.. وإن نُغــــلبْ فغَــــير مُـــــغَلّبينا 
ومــــا إن طــــبّنا جــــبنٌ ولكن..منايـــــانا ودولـــــة آخــــــرينا 
إذا مـــا المـوت رفّع عن اناس.. كــــــلا كـــــله أنـــــاخ بآخرينا 
فأفنى ذلــــكم ســـــرواة قومـي.. كمـــــا أفـــــنى القرون الأوّلينا 
فلو خـــــلد المـــلوك إذن خلدنا..ولو بقــــي الكــــرام إذن بـقينا 
فــــقل للشــــامتين بــــنا أفيقوا.. سيــــلقى الشــامتون كما لقينا 
ثم أيم الله لا تلبثون بعده إلا كريث ما يركب الفرس حتى تدور بكم دور الرحى وتقلق بكم قلق المحور، عهدٌ عهده إليّ أبي عن جدّي، فأجمعوا أمركم وشركاءكم، ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غمّة ثم اقضوا إليّ ولا تنظرون إني توكّلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها إنّ ربّي على صراط مستقيم. 
اللهم احبس عنهم قطر السماء، وابعث عليهم سنين كسنّي يوسف، وسلّط عليهم غلام ثقيف يسقيهم كاساً مصبرة، فإنهم كذبونا وخذلونا وأنت ربّنا عليك توكّلنا واليك أنبنا واليك المصير). 
استشهاد الأصحاب
وخطب فيهم خطبة أخرى، وأتمّ عليهم الحجّة فما أفاد فيهم الكلام ثم أناخ راحلته، ودعى بفرس رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) المرتجز فركبه، فعند ذلك تقدّم عمر بن سعد وقال: يا دريد أدن رايتك ثم أخذ سهماً ووضعه في كبد القوس وقال: اشهدوا لي عند الأمير فأنا أول من رمى الحسين، فاقبلت السهام من القوم كأنها شآبيب المطر، فقال الحسين لأصحابه: قوموا رحمكم الله فإن هذه السهام رسل القوم إليكم.

فاقتتلوا ساعة من النهار حملةً وحملةً، فلما انجلت الغبرة وإذا بخمسين من أصحاب الحسين صرعى، فعند ذلك ضرب الحسين بيده على لحيته الكريمة وقال: (اشتدّ غضبُ الله على اليهود إذ جعلوا له ولدا، واشتدّ غضبه على النصارى إذ جعلوه ثالث ثلاثة، واشتدّ غضبه على المجوس إذ عبدوا الشمس والقمر، واشتدّ غضبه على قوم اتّفقت كلمتهم على قتل ابن بنت نبيهم، أما والله لا أجيبهم إلى شيء ممّا يريدون حتى ألقى الله وأن مخضّب بدمي). 
ثم جعل أصحاب الحسين يبرزون واحداً بعد واحد، وكل من أراد منهم الخروج ودّع الحسين وقال السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله. فيجيبه الحسين: وعليك السلام ونحن خلفك، ثم يتلو: (فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً). 
ولا يبرز منهم رجلٌ حتى يقتل خلقاً كثيراً من أهل الكوفة، فضيّقوا المجال على الأعداء حتى قال رجل من أهل الكوفة يصفهم: 
ثارت علينا عصابةُ أيديها على مقابض سيوفها، كالأسود الضارية تحطّم الفرسان يميناً وشمالاً، وتلقي أنفسها على الموت، لا تقبل الأمان، ولا ترغب في المال، ولا يحول حائل بينها بين الورود على حياض المنية، والاستيلاء على الملك، فلو كففنا عنها رويداً لأتت على نفوس العسكر بحذافيرها). 
ونعم ما قيل في حقّهم: 
قـــــــومٌ إذا نـــــودوا لــــدفع ملمّةٍ.. والخـــــيل بـــين مدَعّسٍ ومكردس 
لبسوا القـلوب على الدروع وأقبلوا..يـــــتهافتون عـــلى ذهاب الأنفس 
وأقبل الحرّ بن يزيد الرياحي إلى عمر بن سعد وقال: يا عمر أمقاتل أنت هذا الرجل؟ 
قال: إي والله قتالاً أيسرهُ أن تطير الرؤوس وتطيح الأيدي. 
فقال الحر: أفمالكم فيما عرضه عليكم رضى؟ 
قال عمر: أما لو كان الأمر لي لفعلت، ولكن أميرك أبى. 
فاقبل الحرّ حتى وقف موقفاً من الناس، فأخذ يدنو من الحسين قليلاً قليلاً، فقال له المهاجر بن أوس: ما تريد أن تصنع؟ أتريد أن تحمل عليه؟ 
فلم يجيبه الحر، وأخذه مثل الإفكل وهي الرعدة، فقال له المهاجر: إن أمرك لمريب، والله ما رأيت منك في موقف قطّ مثل هذا، ولو قيل لي من أشجع أهل الكوفة ما عدوتك، فما هذا الذي أراه منك؟!
مقتل الحر 

فقال الحر: إني والله أخيّر نفسي بين الجنّة والنار؛ فوالله لا أختار على الجنة شيئاً ولو قُطّعتُ وحُرّقت.
ثم ضرب فرسه قاصداً نحو الحسين ويده على رأسه وهو يقول: اللهم إليك أنبتُ فتُبْ عليّ، فقد أرعبتُ قلوب أوليائك وأولاد بنت نبيّك، فلما دنى من الحسين قال له: من أنت؟ قال: جعلني الله فداك أنا صاحبك الذي حبستك عن الرجوع وسايرتك في الطريق وجعجعتُ بك في هذا المكان، وما ظننت أن القوم يردون عليك ما عرضته عليهم ولا يبلغون بك هذه المنزلة، وأنا تائبٌ إلى الله ممّا صنعتُ، فترى لي من ذلك توبة؟ قال: نعم يتوب الله عليك فانزل. 
قال: أنا لك فارساً خير مني لك راجلاً أقاتلهم على فرسي ساعة وإلى النزول يصير آخر أمري، فقال له الحسين: فاصنع رحمك الله ما بدا لك. 
فاستقدم أمام الحسين فقال: (يا أهل الكوفة لأّمكم الهُبل والعبر أدعوتم هذا العبد الصالح حتى إذا أتاكم أسلمتموه، وزعمتم أنكم قاتلوا أنفسكم دونه عدوتم عليه لتقتلوه، أمسكتم بنفسه، وأخذتم بكظمه وأحطتم به من كل جانب لتمنعوه التوجّه إلى بلاد الله العريضة، فصار كالأسير المرتهن لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا يدفع عنها ضراً، وحلأتموه ونساءه وصبيته عن ماء الفرات الجاري الذي تشربه اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، وتمرغ به خنازير السواد وكلابه، وها هم قد صرعهم العطش، بئسما خلّفتم محمداً في ذريّته، لا سقاكم الله يوم الظمأ الأكبر). 
فحمل عليه رجال يرمونه بالنبل، فأقبل حتى وقف أمام الحسين واستأذن قائلاً: يابن رسول الله كنت أول خارجٍ عليك، فأذن لي لأكون أول قتيلٍ بين يديك، وأول من يصافح جدّك غداً، فأذن له الحسين فبرز مرتجزاً: 
إنــــيّ أنا الحرّ ومأوى الضيف..أضـــرب فــي أعناقكم بالسيف

عن خير من حلّ بأرض الخيف..أضــــربكم ولا أرى مــن حيف
وحمل عليهم وقتل منهم نيفاً وأربعين رجلاً، فعقروا فرسه فجعل يقاتلهم راجلاً، ثم شدّت عليه عصابة فقتلوه، فلما صرع وقف عليه الحسين ودمه يشخب، فجعل الحسين يمسح الدم والتراب عن وجهه وهو يقول: بخٍ بخٍ يا حر، أنت الحر كما سمّتك أمك، وقضى نحبه وحملته عشيرته ودفنته.
ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

مقتل برير بن خضير الهمداني
وبرز برير بن خضير الهمداني بعد الحر، وكان من عباد الله الصالحين فجعل يحمل عليهم ويقولك (اقتربوا مني يا قتلة أولاد رسول الله وذريته الباقين)، حتى قتل منهم ثلاثين رجلاً فخرج إليه يزيد بن المغفّل أو معقل، وقرّرا المباهلة إلى الله في أن يقتل المحقّ منهما المبطل، فقتله برير، ثم حمل عليه القوم وقتلوه رحمه الله.
مقتل مسلم بن عوسجة 
ثم برز مسلم بن عوسجة وجعل يقاتلهم قتالاً شديداً، وبالغ في قتال الأعداء وصبر على أهوال البلاء، حتى سقط صريعاً فمشى إليه الحسين ومعه حبيب بن مظاهر وبه رمق من الحياة، فقال له الحسين: رحمك الله يا مسلم، فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدّلوا تبديلاً، ثم دن منه حبيب ابن مظاهر وقال: يعزّ والله عليّ مصرعك يا مسلم أبشر بالجنة، فقال مسلم ـ بصوت ضعيف ـ: بشّرك الله بالخير، فقال حبيب: لو لا أعلم أني في الأثر لأحببت أن توصي إليّ بكل ما أهمّك، فقال مسلم: أوصيك بهذا (وأشار إلى الحسين) قاتل دونه حتى تموت. فقال حبيب لأنعمنّك عينا. 
نصــــروك أحياءً وعند مماتهم.. يوصي بنصرتك الشفيق شفيقا

أوصــى ابن عوسجةٍ حبيباً قال ..قـــاتل دونه حتى الحِمام تذوقا
ونادى أصحاب عمر بن سعد ـ مستبشرين ـ: قد قتلنا مسلم بن عوسجة، فصاحت جارية له وا سيّداه، يابن عوسجتاه.
مقتل ابن مسلم بن عوسجة 

فلما سمع ابنه ذلك دخل عند إمّه وهو يبكي فقالت: ما يبكيك؟ قال: أريد الجهاد، فقامت أمّه وشدّت سيفاً في وسطه وقالت: أبرز يا بني فإنك تجد رمحاً مطروحاً بين أطناب المخيّم. فخرج وأراد حمل الرمح فلم يتمكّن، وجعل يسحبه على الأرض سحباً، فبصر به الحسين فقال: إن هذا الشاب قد قتل أبوه في المعركة وأخاف أمّه تكره برازه فقال الغلام: يا سيدي إنّ أمي ألبستني لامة حربي فبرزَ مرتجزاً:

أميــــري حســــين ونعم الأمير..ســـــرور فـــؤاد البشير النذير

عــــــليّ وفــــــاطمـــــة والداه ..فهــــــل تــــعلمون له من نظير 
لـــه طـلعة مثل شمس الضحى..لـــــه غـــــرّةٌ مـــــثل بدرٍ منير
فقاتل حتى قتل فاحتزوا رأسه، ورموا بالرأس نحو معسكر الحسين، فأخذت ا مه رأسه وقالت: أحسنت يا بني يا سرور قلبي يا قرّة عيني، ثم رمت براس ولدها وأخذت عمود الخيمة وحملت عليهم وهي تقول: 
أنـــــا عـــــجوز سيدي ضعيفة..خــــــاوية بــــــالية نحـــــــيفة 
أضـــــربكم بضــــــربةٍ عنــيفة..دون بــــــني فـــاطمة الشريفة 
فأمر الحسين بصرفها ودعا لها.
مقتل وهب بن عبد الله الكلبي، 
ثم برز وهب بن عبد الله الكلبي، وكان نصرانياً ومعه أمه وزوجته فأسلموا على يد الحسين في أثناء الطريق ورافقوه إلى كربلاء، فأقبلت أمه وقالت: يا بني قٌم وانصُر ابن بنت رسول الله.

فقال: أفعل يا أماه ولا أقصّر، فبرز وهو يقول: 
إن تنـــــكروني فأنا ابن الكلبي ..ســـوف تروني وترون ضربي

وسطوتي وجولتي في الحرب 
فقتل جماعة منهم، ثمّ رجع إلى أمّه وقال: يا أماه ارضيِ عنّي؟ 
فقالت: ما رضيتُ حتى تقتل بين يدي الحسين، فقالت امرأته: بالله عليك لا تفجعني في نفسك، فقالت أمه: أعزب عنها ولا تقبل قولها، وارجع وقاتل بين يدي ابن بنت رسول الله تنل شفاعة جدّه يوم القيامة. 
فرجع فلم يزل يقاتل حتى قتل تسعة عشر فارساً وعشرين راجلاً، ثم قطعت أصابع يده، وأخذت امرأته عموداً وأقبلت نحوه وهي تقول: فداك أبي وأمي! قاتل دون الطيّبين حرم رسول الله، فاقبل كي يردّها إلى النساء فأخذت بجانب ثوبه وقالت: لن أعود أو أموت معك، فقال لها: كنت تنهينني عن القتال والآن تحرّضينني؟ قالت: يا وهب لقد عفتُ الحياة منذ سمعت نداء الحسين ينادي وا غربتاه وا قلّة ناصراه، أما من ذابّ يذبّ عنّا؟ أما من مجير يجيرنا؟ 
ثم استعان وهب بالحسين وقال سيدي ردّها، فقال الحسين: جزيتم من أهل بيت خيراً، إرجعي إلى النساء يرحمك الله، فانصرفت، وقتل وهب ورموا برأسه إلى عسكر الحسين، فأخذت أمّه الرأس فقبّلته وجعلت تمسح الدم من وجهه وهي تقول: الحمد لله الذي بيّض وجهي بشهادتك ـ يا ولدي ـ بين يدي أبي عبد الله الحسين. ثم رمت بالرأس وأخذت عمود الخيمة فقال لها الحسين: ارجعي يا أم وهب أنت وابنك مع رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله).
اول امرأةقتلت زوجة وهب 
فذهبت امرأته تمسح الدم والتراب عن وجهه وهي تقول: هنيئاً لك الجنّة. فبصر بها شمرٌ فأمر غلامه فضربها بعمود فقتلها، هي أول امرأة قتلت في عسكر الحسين.
أبو تمامة الصيداوي 
ولم يزالوا كذلك حتى دخل وقت الظهر، فجاء أبو تمامة الصيداوي وقال: يا أبا عبد الله أنفسنا لنفسك الفداء، هؤلاء اقتربوا منك، لا والله لا تقتل حتى أقتل دونك... وأحبّ أن ألقى الله عزّ وجلّ وقد صلّيت هذه الصلاة معك. 
فرفع الحسين رأسه إلى السماء وقال: ذكرت الصلاة جعلك الله من المصلين الذاكرين، نعم هذا أول وقتها، ثم قال (عليه السلام): سلوا هؤلاء القوم أن يكفّوا عنّا حتى نصلّي، فأذّن الحسين بنفسه، وقيل: أمر مؤذّنه ليؤذّن، ثم قال الحسين: ويلك يابن سعد أنسيت شرائع الإسلام؟ اقصر عن الحرب حتى نصلّي وتصلّي بأصحابك ونعود إلى ما نحن عليه من الحرب، فاستحى ابن سعد أن يجيبه، فناداه الحصين ابن نمير ـ عليه اللعنة ـ قائلاً: صلّ يا حسين ما بدا لك فإن الله لا يقبل صلاتك. 
فأجابه حبيب بن مظاهر: ثكلتك أمك، ابن رسول الله صلاته لا تقبل وصلاتك تقبل يا خمّار؟!
لزهير بن القين وسعيد بن عبد الله
فقال الحسين لزهير بن القين وسعيد بن عبد الله: تقدّما أمامي حتى أصلّي الظهر. فتقدّما أمامه في نحو نصفٍ من أصحابه حتى صلّى بهم صلاة الخوف، وسعيد تقدّم أمام الحسين فاستهدف لهم فجعلوا يرمونه بالنبال كلّما أخذ الحسين يميناً وشمالاً قام بين يديه فما زال يرمى إليه حتى سقط على الأرض وهو يقول: اللهم العنهم لعن عادٍ وثمود، اللهم أبلغ نبيّك عني السلام. وأبلغه ما لقيت من ألم الجراح فإنني أردت بذلك نصرة ذرّية نبيّك ثم مات رحمه الله.
حبيب بن مظاهر 
وخرج حبيب بن مظاهر وودع الحسين وجعل يقاتل وهو يقول: 
أنا حبيـــــــب وأبـــــي مــظاهر.. فـــــارس هيجاء وحرب تسعر 
أنــــــتم عـــــدّ عــــــــدّة وأكثر..ونحـــــــن أوفــى منكم وأصبر 
وأنـــــــتم عــــــند الوفاء أغدر.. ونحــــــن أعـــلى حجّة وأظهر 
فقتل اثنين وستين فارساً ثم قتل فبان الانكسار في وجه الحسين، فقال الحسين: لله درّك يا حبيب لقد كنت فاضلً تختم القرآن في ليلة واحدة. 
وتقدّم زهير بن القين وقاتل قتالاً لم ير مثله، ثم رجع ووقف أمام الحسين وجعل يضرب على منكب الحسين ويقول: 
فدتــــــك نـــــفسي هادياً مهديّاً..اليــــــوم ألقـــــى جــــدّك النبيّا

وحسنا والمرتضى عليّا
إلى آخر أبياته، فكأنّه ودّع الحسين وعاد يقاتل حتى قتل مائة وعشرين رجلاً، ثم قتل رحمه الله، ووقف عليه الحسين وقال: لا يبعدك الله يا زهير، ولعن قتلك لعن الذين مسخوا قردة وخنازير.
عابس بن شبيب الشاكري ,شوذب مولى آل شاكر
وجاء عابس بن شبيب الشاكري ومعه شوذب مولى آل شاكر، فقال عابس: يا شوذب ما في نفسك أن تصنع اليوم؟ 
فقال: ما اصنع! أقاتل معك دون ابن بنت رسول الله حتى اقتل، فقال له عابس: ذلك الظنّ بك، أما الآن فتقدّم بين يدي أبي عبد الله حتى يحتسبك كما احتسب غيرك من أصحابه وحتى أحتسبك أنا، فإنه لا عمل بعد اليوم وإنما هو الحساب. 
فتقدم شوذب واستأذن وقاتل وقتل. 
وتقدّم عابس إلى الحسين سلّم عليه وقال: يا أبا عبد لله، والله ما أمسى على وجه الأرض قريب أو بعيد أعز عليّ ولا أحبّ إليّ منك ولو قدرت أن أدفع عنك الضيق أو القتل بشيء أعزّ على من نفسي ودمي لفعلته، السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله، إشهد أني على هداك وهدى أبيك، ثم مشى بالسيف مصلتاً نحو القوم. 
فصاح رجل من أهل الكوفة: هذا أسد الأسود هذا ابن شبيب. فأخذ عابس ينادي: إلا رجل ألا رجل؟ فلم يتقدّم إليه أحد، فنادى عمر بن سعد: 
إرضخوه بالحجارة، فرمي بالحجارة من كلّ جانب، فلما رأى ذلك ألقى درعه ومغفره خلفه، ثم شدّ على الناس. 
قال الراوي: فوالله لقد رأيته يطرد أكثر من مائتين من الناس، حتى اثخنه بالجرح ضرباً وطعناً ورمياً وقتلوه رضوان الله عليه.
جون مولى أبي ذر الغفاري 
وأقبل جون مولى أبي ذر الغفاري يستأذن في القتال، فقل الحسين: يا جون أنت في إذن مني فإنما تبعتنا طلباً للعافية، فلا تبتل بطريقنا، فقال جون: يابن رسول الله أنا في الرخاء الحسُ قِصاعَكم وفي الشدّة أخذلكم؟! والله إنّ ريحي لنتن، وإن حسبي للئيم، وإن لوني لأسود، فتنفّس عليّ بالجنة فتطيب ريحي ويشرف حسبي ويبيّض وجهي، لا والله لا أفارقكم حتى يختلط هذا الدم الأسود مع دماءكم. 
فأذن له الحسين فبرز يرتجز ويقول: 
كيــــــف يرى الكفّار ضرب الأسود..بالمـــــشرفيّ والقــــــنا المـــــسدّد

يذبّ عـــــــن آل النــــــبي أحـــــمد ..يــــــذبّ عنــــــهم بـــاللسان واليد 
فقتل خمساً وعشرين رجلاً ثم قتل، فوقف عليه الحسين وقال: اللهم بّيض وجهه وطيّب ريحه، واحشره مع الأبرار، وعرّف بينه وبين محمد وآل محمد. 
وخرج غلام تركي وهو يقول:

البــحر من طعني وضربي يصطلي ..والجوّ مـــــن نبلي وسهمي يمتلي

إذا حســــــامي فــــي يميني ينجلي ..ينــــــشقّ قــــلب الحاســـد المبخل 
فقتل جماعة ثم سقط فجاءه الحسين وبه رمق يومي إلى الحسين، فبكى الحسين وبه رمق يومي إلى الحسين، فبكى الحسين واعتنقه ووضع خدّه على خدّه، ففتح الغلام عينيه وتبسّم وفاضت نفسه.
عمرو بن خالد الصيداوي
ثم برز عمرو بن خالد الصيداوي وقال للحسين: يا أبا عبد الله جعلتُ فداك هممت أن الحق بأصحابك وكرهت أتخلّف فأراك وحيداً من أهلك قتيلاً، فقال له الحسين: تقدّم فإنا لاحقون بك عن ساعة، فقاتل حتى قتل، وبرز ابنه خالد مرتجزاً فقاتل حتى قتل.
حنظلة بن اسعد الشبامي 
ثم جاء حنظلة بن اسعد الشبامي فوقف بين يدي الحسين يقيه السهام والرماح بوجهه ونحره. 
فقال له الحسين: يابن أسعد إنهم استوجبوا العذاب حين ردوا عليك ما دعوتهم إليه من الحق. فقال: صدقت جعلت فداك أفلا نروح إلى الآخرة ونلتحق بإخواننا؟ 
فقال له الحسين: بلى، رح إلى ما هو خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها وإلى ملك لا يبلى، فقال: السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله، صلى الله عليك وعلى أهل بيتك، عرّف الله بيننا وبينك في الجنّة، فقال الحسين: آمين آمين. 
فاستقدم وقاتل قتال الأبطال وصبر على احتمال الأهوال حتى قتل.
سعد بن حنظلة التميمي، 
فبرز سعد بن حنظلة التميمي، وقاتل قتال الأسد الباسل، وبالغ في الصبر على الخطب النازل، حتى سقط صريعاً بين القتلى وقد اثخن بالجراح، فلم يزل كذلك وليس به حراك حتى سمعهم يقولون: قتل الحسين فتحامل، وأخرج سكّيناً من خُفّه وجعل يقاتلهم بها حتى قتل.
عمرو بن قرظة الأنصاري 
وخرج عمرو بن قرظة الأنصاري فاستأذن الحسين فأذن له، فقاتل قتال الأسد الباسل، وكان لايأتي إلى الحسين سهم إلا اتقّاه بيده، ولا سيف إلا تلقّاه بمهجته، فلم يكن يصل إلى الحسين سوء حتى اثخن بالجراح. فالتفت إلى الحسين وقال: يابن رسول الله أوفيت؟ فقال الحسين: نعم، أنت أمامي في الجنة، فاقرأ رسول الله عني السلام وأعلمه أني في الأثر.
جابر بن عروة الغفاري، 
وبرز جابر بن عروة الغفاري، وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد شهد مع رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) بدراً وحنيناً، فجعل يشدّ وسطه بعمامة، ثم شدّ جبينه بعصابة ثم رفعهما عن عينيه والحسين ينظر إليه ويقولك شكر الله سعيك يا شيخ، فبرز وقاتل حتى قتل ثمانين رجلاً، ثم قتل.
عبد الله وعبد الرحمن الغفاريان 
وبرز عبد الله وعبد الرحمن الغفاريان فقالا: السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله أحببنا أن نقتل بين يديك فقال (عليه السلام): مرحباً بكما أدنوا مني؛ فدنوا منه وهما يبكيان فقال: يا بني أخي ما يبكيكما؟ فوالله أني ارجوا أن تكونا بعد ساعة قريري العين؟

فقالا: جعلنا الله فداك والله ما على أنفسنا نبكي ولكن نبكي عليك، نراك قد أحيط بك ولا نقدر أن ننفعك، فقال الحسين: جزاكما الله يا بني أخي بوجدكما ومواساتكما إيّاي بأنفسكما أفضل جزاء المتقين، ثم استقدما وقالا: السلام عليك يابن رسول الله، فقال: وعليكما السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وقاتلا حتى قتلا. 
ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## Sweet Magic

استشهاد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

ولما قتل أصحابه وأهل بيته ولم يبق أحد عزم على لقاء الله، فدعى ببردة رسول الله فالتحف بها فأفرغ عليها درعه، وتقلّد سيفه واستوى على متن جواده، ثم توجّه نحو القوم وقال: ويلكم على مَ تقاتلونني؟ على حقٍّ تركته؟ أم على شريعة بدّلتها؟ أم على سنّة غيّرتها؟ فقالوا: نقاتلك بغضاً منّا لأبيك وما فعل بأشياخنا يوم بدر وحنين. فلما سمع كلامهم بكى، وجعل يحمل عليهم وجعلوا ينهزمون من بين يديه كأنهم الجراد المنتشر، ثم رجع إلى مركزه وهو يقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

وهو في تلك الحالة يطلب شربة من الماء وكان يقول:

أنــــا ابن عليّ الطهر من آل هاشمٍ.. كفاني بهـــــذا مفــــخراً حين افخر

وجــدي رسول الله ا كرم من مشى ..ونحن سراج الله في الأرض نزهر

وفاطـــــم أمـــــــي من سلالة أحمد..وعمّــــي يدعى ذا الجناحين جعفر

وفيـــــنا كـــــــتاب الله أنزل صادقاً..وفيــنا الهدى والوحي بالخير يذكر

فنــــــحن أمــــــان الله للناس كلّهم ..نسرّ بهذا فـــــي الأنــــام ونـــجهر

ونحـــن ولاة الحوض نسقي ولاتنا..بكاس رســــــول الله ما ليس ينكر

وشيعـــــتنا فــي الحشر أكرم شيعة ..ومبغــــــضنا يــــوم القيامة يخسر

فطـــــوبى لعــــــبدٍ زارنا بعد موتنا ..بجـــــنة عــــــدن صـفوها لا يكدّر

فصاح عمر بن سعد: الويل لكم! أتدرون لمن تقاتلون؟ هذا ابن الأنزع البطين هذا ابن قتال العرب، احملوا عليه من كل جانب. فحملوا عليه فحمل عليهم كالليث المغضب، فجعل لا يلحق منهم أحداً إلا بعجهُ بالسيف فقتله، حتى قتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة، وفي خبر أنه قتل ألفاً وتسعمائة وخمسين رجلاً، فحالوا بينه وبين رحله، فصاح: ويحكم يا شيعة آل أبي سفيان إن لم يكن لكم دين وكنتم لا تخافون المعاد، فكونوا أحراراً في دنياكم، وارجعوا إلى أحسابكم إن كنتم عربا.

فناداه شمر: ما تقول يابن فاطمة؟

قال أقولك أنا الذي أقاتلكم وأنتم تقاتلونني، والنساء ليس عليهن جناح، فامنعو عتاتكم وجهّالكم عن التعرّض لحرمي ما دمت حيّا.

فصاح شمر بأصحابه: تنحّوا عن حرم الرجل واقصدوه بنفسه، فلعمري هو كفو كريم، فتراجع القوم.

فنزلت الملائكة من السماء لنصرته فلم يأذن لهم بشيء، ثم التفت يميناً وشمالاً فلم ير أحداً من أصحابه إلا من صافح التراب جبينه وقطع الحمام أنينه، فخاطبهم وعاتبهم فما سمع منهم جواباً.

لما رأى السبط أصحاب الوفا قـتلوا..نــادى أبا الفضل أين الفارس البطل

وأيــــن من دوني الأرواح قد بـذلوا..بالأمس كانوا معي واليوم قد رحلوا

وخلّفوا في سويد القلب نيرانا

ثم نادى برفيع صوته: هل من ناصر ينصرني، هل من معين يعينني؟ فخرج زين العابدين وهو مريض لا يتمكّن أن يحمل سيفه، وأمّ كلثوم تنادي خلفه ارجع.

فقال: يا عمّتاه ذريني أقاتل بين يدي ابن رسول الله، فقال الحسين: خذيه، لئلا تبقى الأرض خالية من نسل آل محمد.

وفي رواية جاء الحسين واحتمله وأتى به إلى الخيمة ثمّ قال: ولدي ما تريد أن تصنع؟ قال: أبه إن نداءك قطع نياط قلبي، وأريد أن أفديك بروحي، فقال الحسين: يا ولدي أنت مريض، ليس عليك جهاد، وأنت الحجّة والإمام على شيعتي وأنت أبو الأئمة، وكافل الأيتام والأرامل، وأنت الرادّ لحرمي إلى المدينة.

فقال زين العابدين: أبتاه تقتل وأنا أنظر إليك؟ ليت الموت أعدمني الحياة، روحي لروحك الفداء، نفسي لنفسك الوقاء.

ثم ذهب الحسين إلى خيام الطاهرات من آل رسول الله، ونادى: يا سكينة ويا فاطمة ويا زينب ويا أم كلثوم: عليكنّ مني السلام فهذا آخر الاجتماع، وقد قرب منكنّ الافتجاع.

فعلتْ أصواتهن بالبكاء وصحْن: الوداع الوداع، الفراق الفراق، فجاءته عزيزته سكينة وقالت: يا ابة استسلمت للموت؟ فإلى من اتّكل؟ قال: يا نور عيني كيف لا يستسلم للموت من لا ناصر له ولا معين. قالت: ابه ردّنا إلى حرم جدّنا؟ فقال الحسين: هيهات، لو ترك القطا لغفا ونام.

فبكت سكينة فأخذها وضمّها إلى صدره ومسح الدموع عن عينها وهو يقول:

سيطول بعدي يا سكينة فاعلمي ..منك البـــكاء إذا الحِمام دهاني

لا تــــحرقي قلبي بدمعك حسرة ..مادام مــنيّ الروح في جثماني

فإذا قــــتلت فـــأنت أولى بالذي..تــــــأتينه يا خـــــيرة النـسوان

ثم إن الحسين دعاهن بأجمعهن، وقال لهن: استعدوا للبلاء واعلموا أن الله حافظكم وحاميكم، وسينجيكم من شر الأعداء ويجعل عاقبة أمركم إلى خير، ويعذب أعاديكم بأنواع العذاب، ويعوّضكم عن هذه البليّة بأنواع النعم والكرامة، فلا تشكوا ولا تقولوا بألسنتكم ما ينقص قدركم.

ثم أمرهن بلبس أزرهن ومقانعهن، فسألته زينب عن ذلك، فقال: كأنّي أراكم عن قريب كالإماء والعبيد يسوقونكم أمام الركاب، ويسومونكم سوء العذاب، فنادت زينب: وا جدّاه وا قلّة ناصراه، فشقّت ثوبها ونتفت شعرها ولطمت على وجهها، فقال الحسين لها: مهلاً يا بنت المرتضى إن البكاء طويل، فاراد الحسين أن يخرج من الخيمة فتعلّقت به زينب، وقالت: مهلاً يا أخي توقّف حتى أتزوّ منك ومن نظري إليك وأودّعك وداع مفارق لا تلاقي بعده.

فجعلت تقبّل يديه ورجليه، وأحطن به سائر النسوة يقبّلن يديه ورجليه، فسكّتهن الحسين، وردّهن إلى الفسطاط.

ثم دعا بأخته زينب وصبّرها وأمرّ يده على صدرها وسكّنها من الجزع، وذكر لها ما أعدّ الله للصابرين، فقالت له: يابن أمي طب نفساً وقرّ عيناً فإنك تجدني كما تحب وترضى. فقال الحسين: أخيّة إيتيني بثوب عتيق لا يرغب فيه أحد، أجعله تحت ثيابي لئلا أجرّد بعد قتلي، فإني مقتول مسلوب، فارتفعت أصواتهنّ بالبكاء، فأتي بتبّان، وهو ثوب قصير ضيّق، فقال: لا، ذاك لباس من ضربت عليه الذلّة، فأخذ ثوباً خَلِقاً فخرقه وجعله تحت ثيابه فلما قتل جرّدوه منه.

ثم نادى الحسين هل من يقدم إليّ جوادي؟ فسمعت زينب فخرجت وأخذت بعنان الجواد وأقبلت إليه وهي تقول: لمن تنادي وقد قرحت فؤادي.

فعاد الحسين إلى القوم فحمل عليهم وكانت الرجال تشدّ عليه فيشدّ عليها، فتنكشف عنه انكشاف المعزى إذا حلّ فيها الذئب، حمل على الميمنة وهو يقول:

المـــــوت خير من ركوب العار.. والعــــار أولى من دخول النار
وحمل على الميسرة وهو يقول:

أنــــــا الحســــــين بـــــن علي ..آليـــــــت أن لا أنـــــــثــــــــني

أحــــــمي عــــــيالاتُ أبــــــــي..أمضــــــي عـــــلى ديــن النبي

فجعلوا يرشقونه بالسهام والنبال حتى صار درعه كالقنفذ، فوقف ليستريح ساعة وقد ضعف عن القتال فبينما هو واقف إذ أتاه حجرٌ فوقع على جبهته، فاخذ الثوب ليمسح الدم عن عينه فأتاه سهم محدّد مسموم له ثلاث شعب فوقع السهم في صدره على قلبه، فقال الحسين: بسم الله وبالله وفي سبيل الله وعلى ملّة رسول الله، ثم رفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال: الهي إنك تعلم أنّهم يقتلون رجلاً ليس على وجه الأرض ابن نبيّ غيره.

ثم أخذ السهم وأخرجه من قفاه فانبعث الدم كالميزاب، فوضع يده على الجرح فلما امتلأت دماً رمى به إلى السماء، ثم وضع يده على الجرح ثانياً فلما امتلأت لطّخ به رأسه ولحيته وقال هكذا أكون حتى ألقى جدّي رسول الله وأنا مخضوب بدمي أقول: يا رسول الله قتلني فلان وفلان.

فعند ذلك طعنه صالح بن وهب على خاصرته طعنة، فسقط عن فرسه على خده الأيمن وهو يقول: بسم الله وبالله وفي سبيل الله وعلى ملّة رسول الله، ثم جعل يجمع التراب تحت يده كالوسادة فيضع خدّه عليها ثم يناجي ربّه قائلاً:

صبراً على قضائك وبلائك، يا رب لا معبود سواك، ثم وثب ليقوم للقتال فلم يقدر، فبكى بكاءاً شديداً، فنادى: وا جدّاه وا محمّداه، وا أبتاه وا عليّاه، وا غربتاه وا قلّة ناصراه، ءأقتل مظلوماً وجدّي محمد المصطفى؟ ءأذبح عطشانا وأبي عليّ المرتضى؟ ءأترك مهتوكاً وأمي فاطمة الزهراء؟

ثم خرجت زينب من الفسطاط وهي تنادي: وا أخاه، وا سيداه، وا أهل بيتاه، ليت السماء أطبقت على الأرض، ليت الجبال تدكدكت على السهل، اليوم مات جدّي اليوم ماتت أمي.

ثم نادت: ويحك يابن سعد أيقتل أبو بعد الله وأنت تنظر إليه؟ فلم يجبها عمرو بشيء، فنادت: ويحكم أما فيكم مسلم؟ فلم يجبها أحد.

ثم انحدرت نحو المعركة وهي تقوم مرّة وتقعد أخرى، وتحثو التراب على راسها حتى وصلت إلى الحسين فطرحت نفسها على جسده وجعلت تقول:

ءأنت الحسين أخي؟

ءأنت ابن أمي؟

ءأنت حمانا؟

ءأنت رجانا؟

والحسين لا يرد عليها جواباً، لأنه كان مشغولاً بنفسه، فقالت: أخي بحق جدّي إلا ما كلّمتني، وبحق أبي أمير المؤمنين إلا ما خاطبتني، يا حشاش مهجتي كلّمني يا شقيق روحي، ففتح الحسين عينه. فعند ذلك جلست زينب خلفه وأجلسته حاضنة له بصدرها، فالتفت إليها الحسين وقال: أخيّة كسرتِ قلبي وزِدتني كرباً فوق كربي، فبالله عليك إلا ما سكتِ وسكنتِ.

فصاحت: وا ويلاه يابن أمي كيف اسكن واسكت وأنت بهذه الحالة تعالج سكرات الموت؟

روحي لروحك الفداء، نفسي لنفسك الوقاء

فخرج عبد الله بن الحسن وهو غلامٌ لم يراهق من عند النساء، فشدّ حتى وقف إلى جنب عمّه الحسين، فلحقته زينب بنت علي لتحسبه، فقال لها الحسين: احبسيه يا أختي فابى وامتنع عليها امتناعاً شديداً وقال: والله لا أفارق عمي، واهوى أبحر بن كعب إلى الحسين بالسيف فقال له الغلام: ويلك يابن الخبيثة أتقتل عمّي فضربه أبحر بالسيف فأتقاه الغلام بيده وأطنّها الى الجلد فإذا هي معلّقة، ونادى الغلام: يا عمّاه يا أبتاه فأخذه الحسين فضمّه إليه وقال: يابن أخي صبراً على ما نزل بك واحتسب في ذلك الأجر فإن الله يلحقك بآبائك الصالحين فرماه حرملة بسهم فذبحه في حجر عمّه الحسين.

ثم صاح عمر بن سعد بأصحابه: ويلكم إنزلوا وحزّوا رأسه، وقال لرجل: ويلك إنزل إلى الحسين وأرحه. فأقبل عمرو بن الحجاج ليقتل الحسين فلمّا دنى ونظر إلى عينيه ولّى راجعاً مدبراً، فسألوه عن رجوعه؟ قال: نظرتُ إلى عينيه كأنهما عينا رسول الله. واقبل شبثُ بن ربعي فارتعدت يده ورمى السيف هارباً، فعند ذلك أقبل شمرٌ وجلس على صدر الحسين ووقعت المصيبة الكبرى التي يعجز القلم عن وصفها.

يـــــا قـــــــتيلاً قوّض الدهر به..عمـــــد الـــدين وأعلام الهدى

قتــــلوه بــــعد عـــــلم مــــنهم..إنـــــه خــــامس أصحاب الكسا

وا صــــريعاً عـــالج الموت بلا .. شدّ لحيــــيـــــــن ولا مـــدّ ردا

غـــــسّلوه بـــــدم الطـــعن وما.. كفّـــــنوه غـــــير بوغاء الثرى

ألا لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

----------


## Sweet Magic

( عقيلة آل محمد زينب الحوراء ) عليها السلام 



نسبها (عليها السلام) 
أبوها هو: أمير المؤمنين، وسيد الوصيين، وإمام المتقين، وقائد الغرّ المحجلين إلى جنات النعيم، أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، ابن عم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، الذي رباه النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) طفلاً، وعلمه علم ما كان وما يكون شاباً، ونصبه من بعده علماً لامته وخليفة على المسلمين، وفضائله لا تحصى، ومناقبه لا تستقصى، وبحار علمه لا تنزف، وأطواد حلمه لا تتزعزع، أعلم الناس بعد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وأحلمهم، وأجودهم وأكرمهم، وأزهدهم وأشجعهم، وأعبدهم وأوفاهم، وأورعهم وأقضاهم…. 
ولد صلوات الله عليه في مكة المكرمة داخل البيت الحرام(1) يوم الجمعة الثالث عشر من شهر رجب المرجب سنة ثلاثين من عام الفيل، ولم يولد قبله ولا بعده مولود في بيت الله سواه (عليه الصلاة والسلام)، وذلك إكراماً من الله الحرام تعالى له، وإجلالاً لمحله في التعظيم. 

وكانت إمامته بعد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)ثلاثين سنة، منها أربع وعشرون سنة وأشهر أيام الخلفاء الثلاثة، ومنها خمس سنين وأشهر ممتحناً بجهاد الناكثين والقاسطين والمارقين. 
وكانت شهادته(عليه السلام) قبيل الفجر ليلة الجمعة في إحدى وعشرين من شهر رمضان سنة أربعين من الهجرة، قتيلاً بسيف الخارجي عبد الرحمن بن ملجم المرادي (لعنه الله تعالى) في مسجد الكوفة، وقد خرج (عليه السلام) يوقظ الناس لصلاة الصبح ليلة تسع عشرة من شهر رمضان، وكان هذا اللعين أرصده في أول الليل لذلك. 
فلما دخل (عليه السلام) في صلاته قام إليه فضربه على أم رأسه بالسيف وكان مسموما، فمكث يوم تسعة عشر وليلة عشرين ويومها وليلة إحدى وعشرين إلى نحو الثلث الأول من الليل، ثم قضى نحبه شهيدا، ولقي ربه مظلوماً. 
وكان سنّ أمير المؤمنين يوم وفاته ثلاثا وستين سنة. 
وأما أمها (عليها السلام) فهي: البضعة الطاهرة، سيدة نساء العالمين، الصديقة الكبرى، فاطمة الزهراء بنت رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف (صلوات الله عليه وآله)، وهي أصغر بنات النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وتزوجها أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) بعد الهجرة بسنة واحدة.  
وتوفيت بعد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بخمس وتسعين يوماً، وقيل بخمس وسبعين، وفضائل فاطمة (عليها السلام) كثيرة ومناقبها لا تعد. 
روى ابن حجر في الإصابة بإسناده عن عمرو بن دينار: قالت عائشة: (ما رأيت قط أحداً أفضل من فاطمة غير أبيها). 
وفيه عن ابن عباس: (أفضل نساء أهل الجنة: خديجة، وفاطمة، ومريم، وآسية)(2).  
وفيه عن الصحيحين، عن المسور بن مخرمة: (سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وهو على منبر يقول: فاطمة بضعة مني يؤذيني ما آذاها ويريبني ما رابها)(3). 





ما جورين 
يتبع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد




وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

موسوعة حُسينية .. وأخبار مُتتالية عن رحلة سيد الشهداء..


قرأت البداية ولكن لاأدري ماالذي جعلني اتخطاها فأصل إلى حيث مصرع الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه...


غاليتي سويت..مجهود كبير تستحقي شكرنا لايفيدكِ حقكِ...


جزاكِ تلقينه بإذن رب كريم.. عن الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


رحم الله والديك..


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ حبيبتي..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..


جعلنا الله وإياكم من المعزين النادبين 


على مصاب ابن سيد الخلق اجمعين..

عليهم صلوات الله وأفضل التسليم..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
وعليكم السلام والرحمة .
سويت ماجيك ..
*احسنتِ غاليتي على هذا الطرح 
جعلك الله من القائمين لعزاء 
الحسين عليه السلام ورزقك شفاعته .
تابعي أوخيــة وبارك الله لك في جهودك .

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصاب الحسين*
*السلام على ساقي العطاشا با الفضل العباس*
*السلام على عقيلة بني هاشم زينب الحوراء*
*سلام مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*غاليتي سويت*
*طرح راائع ومجهود اروع*
*مثابه ومأجورة ان شاء الله*
*في ميزان اعمالكِ يارب*
*والله يجمعنا عند ابا عبدالله الحسين*
*دمتِ بحمى المولى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  
*السلام عليك يا سيدي ومولاي*  
*يا ابا عبدالله الحسين*  
*السلام عليك وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك*  
*واناخت برحلك عليكم مني جميعا سلام الله*  
*ابدا ما بقيت و بقي الليل و النهار*  
*ابنتي*  
*سويت ماجيك*  
*سرد رائع لمسيرة الامام الحسين عليه السلام*  
*تشكري وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان اعمالك*  
*مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------

